# MADE IN TURKEY



## RayKalm

A thread for anything made in or by Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## soul hacker

Mosque Carpet






waste water treatment plant






AquaVera Shampoo






hand made textile product

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soufle

*Otokar Altay, Main Battle Tank*













*FNSS ACV-300 Infantry fighting vehicle*













*FNSS ACV-300 Armored personnel carrier*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soufle

*FNSS PARS Armored personnel carrier*













*Otokar Arma Armored personnel carrier *













*OTOKAR YAVUZ Armored personnel carrier*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soufle

*Nurol Ejder Armored personnel carrier*









*Otokar Cobra Armored personnel carrier*









*BMC Kirpi 4x4 MRAP mine protected armoured vehicle*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soufle

* T-155 F&#305;rt&#305;na, Self-propelled howitzer*









*MKEK Panter, Howitzer*





*Roketsan T-300, Multiple rocket launcher*













*Tubitak Toros, Multiple rocket launcher*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## soufle

*Roketsan Umta&#351;, Anti tank missile*





*Roketsan Omta&#351;, Anti tank missile*





*Roketsan Cirit, Laser-guided missile*









*Y&#305;ld&#305;r&#305;m, Ballistic missile*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soufle

*Tubitak SOM, Cruise missile*









*Tubitak Bomb*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey Computers...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey... 

Home appliance




































home appliances

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey 

Suits and luxury clothes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Turkish made Uavs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deno

Turkish made Military Boats and Ships -Largest Power Ship in this Planet-
















---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 PM ----------

Turkish made power ship -Largest Powership on this Planet-

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deno

Freight and container ships

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey 

Alternative energy vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Leapoard 2A4 update to Leopard 2NG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Aselsan Korsan Göz ''Pirate Eye''











---------- Post added at 01:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------

Made in Turkey

Aselsan Korsan Göz ''Pirate Eye''

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

T-129

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

F135 jet engine of F-35

More than 300 parts of this engine produced by Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Gokturk Satellite

Some parts are imported but mostly Turkish made

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey 


Thermal Battery




Bunker-busting glide bomb development

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------

Antiship radar






---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------

Low Altitude Otonom-Towed Air defence missile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Anti-tank missile seeker head

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Aselsan seeker head for Anti Ship missile






Credits to Cabatli, most of the pictures about military was his posts...

I am tired and I will continue to add other stuff later

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quasar

glad that at last someone is interested in a defence related thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Vestel Gimbal Uav surveillance system






---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:14 PM ----------

Made in Turkey

Uav Auto Control System

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

ITU-TAI-LIGHT COMMERCIAL HELICOPTER PROJECT

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

Awesome pics man...keep it up...T-129 looks like a beast....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Aselsan Stamp











Aselsan Stop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

C-235 flight Simulator







---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

Made in Turkey 

Optic Targeting System for T-129

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Ooopss this was only a design...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Mashallah. cok guzel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Armored vehicle

BMC ''VURAN''

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Electrical powered Armored Vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

One of my favorite desserts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

I was about to ask you to upload armoured vehicles and tanks produced which are also proposed...and don't upload pics of deserts man....it looks damn good and i feel bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Targeting Pod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey 

Ç-151 LCT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

very capable home made weapons!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Stabilized machinegun system

It won't win a beuty contest...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Anti-submarine sonar

Aselsan ''Kulaç'' Eng:''swimming stroke''

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RayKalm

Deno said:


>



What's with the Pakistani flags?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

RayKalm said:


> What's with the Pakistani flags?



First ship was build for Karachi Power issues. Thats why ship was decorated with both Turkish and Pakistani Flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Steel Industry

Turkey comes tenth in steel production


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey 

Double barreled 20mm Anti-Aircraft gun prodeced by MKEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey 

35mm Anti-Aircraft cannon produced by MKEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

25mm auto-cannon produced by MKEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

107mm rocken launcher produced by MKEK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

155mm artillery prodeced by MKEK -Panter portables Artillery-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Mortars that are produced by MKEK

60mm Commando Mortar






80mm UT-1/NT-1 Mortars 






120mm HY1-12 rifled mortar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey 

Software based walkie-talkie ''don't know the military term for that'' It is one of the four product with this type of technology.

Produced by Aselsan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey 

Tactical communucation and listening device produced by ASELSAN

M&#304;LKED-3A2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

River Patrol Boat SNR-17 produced by Istanbul Denizcilik ''Istanbul Marine''

They are exported to Romania and some other EU countries that has rivers in border areas...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Avc&#305; xm-1 produced by KARA-SAN

One of the few devices that can search for mines/metal objects, space, luquid and cables

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Thermal surveillance device produced by TRANSVARO

KESK&#304;NGÖZ-2 ''Sharpeye-2''

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey 

Unmanned Military Boat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

Deno said:


> Made in Turkey...
> 
> Home appliance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> home appliances



Panasonic


----------



## darkinsky

so}{eil said:


> Panasonic



LG too...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

darkinsky said:


> LG too...............



yes ......


----------



## RedBeard

I'm really sorry to bust your bubbles most of these items look like ****!

Go compare with german quality and you will understAnd what i mean.


----------



## SOHEIL

RedBeard said:


> I'm really sorry to bust your bubbles most of these items look like ****!
> 
> Go compare with german quality and you will understAnd what i mean.



whose bubbles ?


----------



## BATMAN

Deno said:


> Made in Turkey
> 
> Electrical powered Armored Vehicle



This is where HMC/HEC taxila, Pakistan, need to work on fast track basis.

A hybrid version would be best design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

RedBeard said:


> I'm really sorry to bust your bubbles most of these items look like ****!
> 
> Go compare with german quality and you will understAnd what i mean.



read the title again 

worst pawnage of all times


----------



## Dark.Prince

oh brother
turkey has lots of modern equipments
u guys only need atomic bombs now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedBeard

so}{eil said:


> whose bubbles ?



Btw same goes for ur Iranian low quality products if you want to call that quality hahaha


----------



## longbrained

RedBeard said:


> Btw same goes for ur Iranian low quality products if you want to call that quality hahaha



Quality is no more that important in the world. You can ask about it from Chinese. It is the cost that is important. I bet most of your own stuff at home are Chinese made including your panties. So it is a good thing, Turkey, China and Iran are producing their own other wise if every one had started to import from Germany then every one would become Greece. Do you want to become Greek?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

longbrained said:


> Quality is no more that important in the world. You can ask about it from Chinese. It is the cost that is important. I bet most of your own stuff at home are Chinese made including your *panties*. So it is a good thing, Turkey, China and Iran are producing their own other wise if every one had started to import from Germany then every one would become Greece. Do you want to become Greek?



redbeard is girl, i didnt know that , the most talkative girl in the forum


----------



## RedBeard

Oh really funny u troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RedBeard

darkinsky said:


> read the title again
> 
> worst pawnage of all times



What the hell are y babbling about u failed clown.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RedBeard

I didnt say anything about self sufficiency, it's good ofcourse to produce at home. 

But again the most part looks like ****, i'm convinced about that.

Nothing special about these stuff really disappointed!


----------



## SOHEIL

darkinsky said:


> redbeard is girl, i didnt know that , the most talkative girl in the forum



girl ????? ... a bad girl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedBeard

longbrained said:


> Quality is no more that important in the world. You can ask about it from Chinese. It is the cost that is important. I bet most of your own stuff at home are Chinese made including your panties. So it is a good thing, Turkey, China and Iran are producing their own other wise if every one had started to import from Germany then every one would become Greece. Do you want to become Greek?



Longbrainwashed, your mini skirts maybe from China but i dont wear panties mate.

---------- Post added at 12:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




so}{eil said:


> girl ????? ... a bad girl



My nickname is RedBeard do you have girls with redbeards over there in Tehran??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

its OK to be a girl redbeard, god made girls too, you dont have to b shy to admit it


----------



## Ababeel

Within few years Turkey will be the most developed country of the Muslim world. Right now I can say Malaysian industry is the most Hi-Tech one with Semi Conductor and Electronic based products. But unlike Malaysia Turkey is marching ahead very fast in almost all fields e.g. Defence Technology, Space Technology, Electronics & micro-Electronics, Nuclear, Medicines, Nuclear, Material sciences etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedBeard

darkinsky said:


> its OK to be a girl redbeard, god made girls too, you dont have to b shy to admit it


 
I have a big Turkish missile, dont mess with me bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Does any Turkish Company looking to open up their business in Pakistan? Any info?


----------



## kollang

RedBeard said:


> I have a big Turkish missile, dont mess with me bro


good Artificial one but that will never work.......
maybe you mean primer...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Ababeel said:


> Within few years Turkey will be the most developed country of the Muslim world. Right now I can say Malaysian industry is the most Hi-Tech one with Semi Conductor and Electronic based products. But unlike Malaysia Turkey is marching ahead very fast in almost all fields e.g. Defence Technology, Space Technology, Electronics & micro-Electronics, Nuclear, Medicines, Nuclear, Material sciences etc.



This is exactly the type of comments that can trigger animosity between Muslims. Quite naturally, other Muslim country nationals will then respond, out of national pride, and the end result is more harm to the wider Muslim world. There are many Muslim countries who have made progress. Of course, more can always be done, but most Muslim countries suffer from poor political structures and governance. 

I can provide dozens of examples off hand about many sectors and many countries which exceeded Turkey but that would derail the thread. Turkey is making progress, we should be happy about that. That's all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Ababeel said:


> Within few years Turkey will be the most developed country of the Muslim world. Right now I can say Malaysian industry is the most Hi-Tech one with Semi Conductor and Electronic based products. But unlike Malaysia Turkey is marching ahead very fast in almost all fields e.g. Defence Technology, Space Technology, Electronics & micro-Electronics, Nuclear, Medicines, Nuclear, Material sciences etc.



Dude, not to make a piss contest with MY. but What I presented here are nothing some of the pictures are wrong.... 


Look for Arçelik and Vestel... they are the biggest Home app. componies after IKEA in the europe...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Ababeel said:


> Within few years Turkey will be the most developed country of the Muslim world. Right now I can say Malaysian industry is the most Hi-Tech one with Semi Conductor and Electronic based products. But unlike Malaysia Turkey is marching ahead very fast in almost all fields e.g. *Defence Technology*, *Space Technology*, *Electronics & micro-Electronics*, *Nuclear*, Medicines, Nuclear, Material sciences etc.



i think IRAN ... turkey ... no


----------



## SOHEIL

RedBeard said:


> I have a big Turkish missile, dont mess with me bro



i have a biiiiiiiiiiiig missile too ... do you want ?


----------



## SOHEIL

RedBeard said:


> I have a big Turkish missile, dont mess with me bro



i have a biiiiiiiiiiiig missile too ... do you want ?


----------



## Fasih Khan

darkinsky said:


> its OK to be a girl redbeard, god made girls too, you dont have to b shy to admit it



No need to ruin a nice thread with such trolling. Are you an Indian by the way.


----------



## Fasih Khan

Banglar Lathial said:


> This is exactly the type of comments that can trigger animosity between Muslims. Quite naturally, other Muslim country nationals will then respond, out of national pride, and the end result is more harm to the wider Muslim world. There are many Muslim countries who have made progress. Of course, more can always be done, but most Muslim countries suffer from poor political structures and governance.
> 
> I can provide dozens of examples off hand about many sectors and many countries which exceeded Turkey but that would derail the thread. Turkey is making progress, we should be happy about that. That's all.



Wise man. Where are you from Brother ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedBeard

so}{eil said:


> i have a biiiiiiiiiiiig missile too ... do you want ?



No thanks, but i have a shahaab 5 missile for you... do you want?

---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




so}{eil said:


> i think IRAN ... turkey ... no



Well you think wrong, Iran cannot be compared to Turkey, Turkey is much more advanced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

RedBeard said:


> No thanks, but i have a shahaab 5 missile for you... do you want?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Well you think wrong, *Iran cannot be compared to Turkey, Turkey is much more advanced!!!*.



     

ha ha ha ... we can wait for that


----------



## kollang

RedBeard said:


> No thanks, but i have a shahaab 5 missile for you... do you want?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you think wrong, Iran cannot be compared to Turkey, Turkey is much more advanced.



sorry but shahab-5 is ours.
you can say turkish t series rockets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedBeard

so}{eil said:


> ha ha ha ... we can wait for that



It's clear just take a closer look at your products, they are just simple nothing impressive.

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------




kollang said:


> sorry but shahab-5 is ours.
> you can say turkish t series rockets



Atleast T series better then your Chinese imitation fireworks.


----------



## kollang

RedBeard said:


> It's clear just take a closer look at your products, they are just simple nothing impressive.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast T series better then your Chinese imitation fireworks.


atleast its ours haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedBeard

kollang said:


> atleast its ours haha



Our weapons also belong to us so..there u go..


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Fasih Khan said:


> Wise man. Where are you from Brother ?



Thank you for the appreciation. I am from Bangladesh.


----------



## peace13

Nice Pictures and innovative ideas


----------



## Deno

so}{eil said:


> if (...) see you it come's bigger  then it's ready for your appropriate place ... istiyorsun ?



God.. I am sick of some Iranian trolls... Why come here and try trolling. Go do your daily trashing somewhere else please...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RayKalm

Deno said:


> God.. I am sick of some Iranian trolls... Why come here and try trolling. Go do your daily trashing somewhere else please...



It might be because of how your country is working against their nuclear ambitions..

(Radars, territortory for attack).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## longbrained

RayKalm said:


> It might be because of how your country is working against their nuclear ambitions..
> 
> (Radars, territortory for attack).



What you say is true but overall Turkish-Iranian relations are at their best since the times of Ataturk and Reza Shah. Iran and Turkey have grown up and now they can separate their issue between them without causing interference in other sectors. For instance, Turkey might not agree with Iranian/Russian/Chinese policy on Syria but it is not like that displeasure is going to spill over to other areas. Like wise Iranians are not going to take revenge for Turkish stance on Syria. All this is happening when their trade with each other is increasing exponentially. They have grown to such a level of maturity that they can simultaneously work on multiple issues with different outcomes on each. It is a good thing. But they are still not as mature as western Europeans are with regard to their dealings with each other. For example, Turkish went behind Iranian's back and offered NATO a base and radars aimed at Iran. Similarly Iranians have their suspicions that some day Turks might sell them out to Americans and take part in an American invasion of Iran. But the the deepest issue between them is this:


----------



## Deno

RayKalm said:


> It might be because of how your country is working against their nuclear ambitions..
> 
> (Radars, territortory for attack).



I can easily write 5 obvious attack on Turkish interests and Turkeys sovereignty.

1- They raised the gas price in this freezing winter. Thank God that we had alternative sources for that. Azerbaijan and Fuel Oil from Arab countries.

2- They supporterd PKK via Syria and even their own homeland. In recent years they captured Karay&#305;lan by our own intelligence that we gave them and released him for using him against Turkey.... again.... He is second in command.

3- They supported Armenaia against both Turkey and Azerbeijan.

4- They supported Sharia loving biggots in our country. Lucily for Turkey, they are a minority around %7 percent.

5- They still try to block Nabuco pipeline which will lower our dependence of Russia and Iran in natural gas.

While at the same time, Turkey/Turkish people idioticly/naively supported Iran...

1- Turkey stubbornly refused to participate in senctions against Iran.

2- Turkey made nuclear deal with Iran ---Turkey-Brazil-Iran- nuclear swap deal which helped them greatly.

3- Turkey made it clear that, they do not and will not support any military attack on Iran.

4- Turkey vetoed UN resolutions against Iran...



Even after reading these and saying that Turkey should support ''muslim'' country.... I don't know what to tell you... Muslim or not. They betrayed us and made more trouble for us than even Greece....


( I posted this on many threads for to people to see what Turkish-Iranian relationship is actually like....)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## longbrained

Deno said:


> I can easily write 5 obvious attack on Turkish interests and Turkeys sovereignty.
> 
> 1- They raised the gas price in this freezing winter. Thank God that we had alternative sources for that. Azerbaijan and Fuel Oil from Arab countries.
> 
> 2- They supporterd PKK via Syria and even their own homeland. In recent years they captured Karay&#305;lan by our own intelligence that we gave them and released him for using him against Turkey.... again.... He is second in command.
> 
> 3- They supported Armenaia against both Turkey and Azerbeijan.
> 
> 4- They supported Sharia loving biggots in our country. Lucily for Turkey, they are a minority around %7 percent.
> 
> 5- They still try to block Nabuco pipeline which will lower our dependence of Russia and Iran in natural gas.
> 
> While at the same time, Turkey/Turkish people idioticly/naively supported Iran...
> 
> 1- Turkey stubbornly refused to participate in senctions against Iran.
> 
> 2- Turkey made nuclear deal with Iran ---Turkey-Brazil-Iran- nuclear swap deal which helped them greatly.
> 
> 3- Turkey made it clear that, they do not and will not support any military attack on Iran.
> 
> 4- Turkey vetoed UN resolutions against Iran...
> 
> 
> 
> Even after reading these and saying that Turkey should support ''muslim'' country.... I don't know what to tell you... Muslim or not. They betrayed us and made more trouble for us than even Greece....
> 
> 
> ( I posted this on many threads for to people to see what Turkish-Iranian relationship is actually like....)



1- If you do not like the price, stop buying. Iranians are not forcing you to buy. It is free market economy. Communism is long gone. Also Russia is giving a small discount on the gas to Turkey because it has won other major trade concessions from Turkey. If Turkey gives those trade concessions to Iran, I am sure Iranians would reconsider. Also let's not forget that Iranian gas is more expensive to produce since Iran must get alot of machinery for gas production on black market as it is under sanctions. Russia is not under sanctions. And actually it is Turkey that wants to be an opportunist here. Turkey has raised the issue of the price after the latest sanctions against Iran, thinking that they can milk Iranians for it because of sanctions. That is their way of brotherhood renegading on a previous agreement between themselves. Anyways, Iranians as stubborn as they are, said no and no. Completely according to Islam in which you have to honor your agreements in full. 

2- Iran has been fighting PKK like men, sending in soldiers to kill the real terrorists while Turkish air force has been bombing civilians which Turkish state even has accepted. It is the best buddy of Turkey (Israel) that is training PJAK to kill Iranians. What Turkey has done about that? 

3- Their support for Armenia is not without a reason. Armenians have a constituency in Iranian politics and they influence decision making in Iran since they have a population there. It is natural for such a thing to occur. Also expansionist terrorist groups like grey wolf and Azerbaijan's dictatorship trying to teem up with America to break up Iran is not helping the matter. But over all Iranian policy is a balanced one. France humiliated you people by making Armenian issue on par with holocaust. What did you do about that? At least Iran does not humiliate you. 

4- All muslims support Sharia law. If you do not, make sure you have as little muslims in your country as possible. It is not related to Iran if Turks want to become Muslims. 

5- Now on this one you are really a joker. Nabuco pipe line is not happening because Europe is opposing it and not Iran since the pipe line passes through Iran and Iran will be one of its suppliers. It is actually you and your European allies who are blocking it by sanctioning Iran. Go read on the matter more before making such funny comments. 

++++++++++++++++++++++

1- It is good and mature that Turkey did not take part in sanctions against Iran. It shows that Iran-Turkish relations are mature enough that one disagreement on one area does not affect others. 

2- Turkey with Brazil did make the nuclear deal as PER THE LETTER OBAMA had written to them. And Iran accepted it out of friendship with Turkey and Brazil. But America slapped you so hard that you have not yet recovered from it yet. 

3- It would be great if Turkey does not help NATO to attack Iran and even prevent it since Turkey is the strongest army in NATO after US army. But the anti-Iran radar has put things in doubt now. Only time will tell on this one. 

4- Turkey took revenge for the slap on the face Americans had given Turkey by voting against that resolution. Though it had no effect on Iran, since Turkey does NOT have veto in UNSC and the resolution was accepted and sanctions became effective. But Iran appreciated both Turkey and Brazil for their brave move.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RedBeard

longbrained said:


> 1- If you do not like the price, stop buying. Iranians are not forcing you to buy. It is free market economy. Communism is long gone. Also Russia is giving a small discount on the gas to Turkey because it has won other major trade concessions from Turkey. If Turkey gives those trade concessions to Iran, I am sure Iranians would reconsider. Also let's not forget that Iranian gas is more expensive to produce since Iran must get alot of machinery for gas production on black market as it is under sanctions. Russia is not under sanctions. And actually it is Turkey that wants to be an opportunist here. Turkey has raised the issue of the price after the latest sanctions against Iran, thinking that they can milk Iranians for it because of sanctions. That is their way of brotherhood renegading on a previous agreement between themselves. Anyways, Iranians as stubborn as they are, said no and no. Completely according to Islam in which you have to honor your agreements in full.
> 
> 2- Iran has been fighting PKK like men, sending in soldiers to kill the real terrorists while Turkish air force has been bombing civilians which Turkish state even has accepted. It is the best buddy of Turkey (Israel) that is training PJAK to kill Iranians. What Turkey has done about that?
> 
> 3- Their support for Armenia is not without a reason. Armenians have a constituency in Iranian politics and they influence decision making in Iran since they have a population there. It is natural for such a thing to occur. Also expansionist terrorist groups like grey wolf and Azerbaijan's dictatorship trying to teem up with America to break up Iran is not helping the matter. But over all Iranian policy is a balanced one. France humiliated you people by making Armenian issue on par with holocaust. What did you do about that? At least Iran does not humiliate you.
> 
> 4- All muslims support Sharia law. If you do not, make sure you have as little muslims in your country as possible. It is not related to Iran if Turks want to become Muslims.
> 
> 5- Now on this one you are really a joker. Nabuco pipe line is not happening because Europe is opposing it and not Iran since the pipe line passes through Iran and Iran will be one of its suppliers. It is actually you and your European allies who are blocking it by sanctioning Iran. Go read on the matter more before making such funny comments.
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 1- It is good and mature that Turkey did not take part in sanctions against Iran. It shows that Iran-Turkish relations are mature enough that one disagreement on one area does not affect others.
> 
> 2- Turkey with Brazil did make the nuclear deal as PER THE LETTER OBAMA had written to them. And Iran accepted it out of friendship with Turkey and Brazil. But America slapped you so hard that you have not yet recovered from it yet.
> 
> 3- It would be great if Turkey does not help NATO to attack Iran and even prevent it since Turkey is the strongest army in NATO after US army. But the anti-Iran radar has put things in doubt now. Only time will tell on this one.
> 
> 4- Turkey took revenge for the slap on the face Americans had given Turkey by voting against that resolution. Though it had no effect on Iran, since Turkey does NOT have veto in UNSC and the resolution was accepted and sanctions became effective. But Iran appreciated both Turkey and Brazil for their brave move.



Are you loyal to Pakistan or Iran?


----------



## RedBeard

RayKalm said:


> It might be because of how your country is working against their nuclear ambitions..
> 
> (Radars, territortory for attack).



It's not enough. We have to do more.


----------



## longbrained

RedBeard said:


> Are you loyal to Pakistan or Iran?



Are you loyal to Turkey or to America (NATO)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RedBeard

longbrained said:


> Are you loyal to Turkey or to America (NATO)?



Ofcourse Turkiye now answer me are you loyal to Pak or Iran, i honestly think you would even side with Iran against your own country!


----------



## longbrained

RedBeard said:


> Ofcourse Turkiye now answer me are you loyal to Pak or Iran, i honestly think you would even side with Iran against your own country!



Let me explain it for you. I am a Muslim and I am loyal to Pakistan. But Iran is the first country that accepted Pakistan within 20 minutes of Pakistan coming to existence and our culture and language borrows alot from Iran. Even our national poet wrote more Persian poems than Urdu. So Iran is like our brother. Of course you do not feel like that. Since you are an American slave, part of NATO that kills Pakistanis every day. And you are lying that you would side with Turkey. You will always remain loyal to America no matter what. There are even American bases in your country so that explains alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RedBeard

> 1- If you do not like the price, stop buying. Iranians are not forcing you to buy. It is free market economy. Communism is long gone. Also Russia is giving a small discount on the gas to Turkey because it has won other major trade concessions from Turkey. If Turkey gives those trade concessions to Iran, I am sure Iranians would reconsider. Also let's not forget that Iranian gas is more expensive to produce since Iran must get alot of machinery for gas production on black market as it is under sanctions. Russia is not under sanctions. And actually it is Turkey that wants to be an opportunist here. Turkey has raised the issue of the price after the latest sanctions against Iran, thinking that they can milk Iranians for it because of sanctions. That is their way of brotherhood renegading on a previous agreement between themselves. Anyways, Iranians as stubborn as they are, said no and no. Completely according to Islam in which you have to honor your agreements in full.



when it comes to Turkey they use it as a weapon and that's not so friendly, nothing Islamic about that.



> 2- Iran has been fighting PKK like men, sending in soldiers to kill the real terrorists* while Turkish air force has been bombing civilians which Turkish state even has accepted*. It is the best buddy of Turkey (Israel) that is training PJAK to kill Iranians. What Turkey has done about that?



LOL This shows how biased your views about Turkey are. What has Turkey done about that?? Turkiye is fighting them for more then 30 years while our neighbors ''muslim brother'' countries such as Iran and Syria sheltered and supported them untill pretty much today.. We warned those countries that this subcontractor terrorist organistation might some day be used against themselves they didnt care and continue to support it. Now they're being used against themselves indeed!



> 3- Their support for Armenia is not without a reason. *Armenians have a constituency in Iranian politics and they influence decision making in Iran since they have a population there. It is natural for such a thing to occur. Also expansionist terrorist groups like grey wolf and Azerbaijan's dictatorship trying to teem up with America to break up Iran is not helping the matter. But over all Iranian policy is a balanced one. France humiliated you people by making Armenian issue on par with holocaust. What did you do about that? At least Iran does not humiliate you. *



firstly there are over 40 million Azeri Turks living in Iran, why arent they being allowed to influence any dicision making in Iran? , also terrorist groups like Greywolves?? that is a very ignorant if not hostile statement, they have never commited any terrorist act untill now! They are not even armed you are viewing them as terrorist just because they refuse asimilation, by the way they dont pursuade same policies against other minorities for example Armenians are allowed to have their own schools, to keep their own language, culture etc while Azeri Turks are NOT. This clearly shows who hostile they are against everything that is Turkish.

And about France what do you expect us to do, you want us go step further and declare war? How silly, besides France is far away from Turkiye so they don't have to worrie about several other things what Iran cannot, let Iran do the same and see what happens.. Why didnt they do the same as France did untill now you Armenians are their brothers according to them, so why can't they do the same? 

Because they CANT bear the consequenses.



> 4- All muslims support Sharia law. If you do not, make sure you have as little muslims in your country as possible. It is not related to Iran if Turks want to become Muslims.



It is not even about sharia law thats just the propaganda story from their pov, in reality Iran used to stir up our own shia-citizens against the state and the people, which created hostilities and division between our peoples. But Turkish people are loyal to Turkey so these plans didnt work.


----------



## RedBeard

longbrained said:


> Let me explain it for you. I am a Muslim and I am loyal to Pakistan. But Iran is the first country that accepted Pakistan within 20 minutes of Pakistan coming to existence and our culture and language borrows alot from Iran. Even our national poet wrote more Persian poems than Urdu. So Iran is like our brother. Of course you do not feel like that. Since you are an American slave, part of NATO that kills Pakistanis every day. And you are lying that you would side with Turkey. You will always remain loyal to America no matter what. There are even American bases in your country so that explains alot.



Keep your hateful, insulting explanation or should i say barking to yourself, your masters will be dealt with period!


----------



## nomi007

what is the name of turkey space agency
and 2nd when will the turkish home ground fighter will reveal


----------



## Kompromat

RedBeard said:


> Ofcourse Turkiye now answer me are you loyal to Pak or Iran, i honestly think you would even side with Iran against your own country!



Lets keep loyalties on low , don't we all belong to the Nation of Islam , aint these borders meaningless , specially when we all are being banged from all sides ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RedBeard

nomi007 said:


> what is the name of turkey space agency
> and 2nd when will the turkish home ground fighter will reveal



Turkish aerospace industries. and the first home ground fighter will be revealed around 2020.


----------



## Ozturk10

Wow. This thread started off so positively. Can we please stick to the topic instead of silly 'missile' measuring contests. And Iranian brothers if you have nothing positive to contribute kindly leave.


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Unmanned Land vehicles

Aselsan Gezgin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

F-16 upgrade by TAI -Turkish Areospace Industry-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

T-70 a new version of S-70 for Turkish Military

Aselsan designed Cockpit with full domestic avionics for T-70 












Turkish institutes by Workshares






The engines TEI will produce will also be exported under the name of TEI with an official name of T700-TEI701D. National contribution for TEI produced engines will be around %64-67.

Most Critical parts of Helicopter, Alp Aviation's Workshare...






Full credits to Cabatli, This was his/her thread from Turkey Defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Detailed expalenation of Leopard 2NG











Aselsan Leopard 2 NG Upgrade Program - YouTube


----------



## Kompromat

RedBeard said:


> Turkish aerospace industries. and the first home ground fighter will be revealed around 2020.



TAI can surely built a fine flying machine , the main hurdle would the jet engine , gotta watchout of that one if its gonna be Turkish or Imported. Jet engine really tests your jet making skills.

---------- Post added at 12:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




Deno said:


> Made in Turkey
> 
> Unmanned Land vehicles
> 
> Aselsan Gezgin




This design has got me "very" interested , would you have some specs and the time it might be operational ?


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

For those who try to troll about wrong pictures...


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey 

A400M

Share of participant Countries


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

C-130 Erciyes upgrade











Furthermore British C-130 fleets maintenance will be done by Turkish company.


----------



## azfar

MashaAllah Tukey doing good but i will be more happy to see what Turkey is doing in hi-tech and industry apart from weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deno

Made in Turkey

Unmanned Land Vehicle

Aselsan &#304;zci ''Scout''

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Deno said:


> Made in Turkey
> 
> Unmanned Land Vehicle
> 
> Aselsan &#304;zci ''Scout''


Awesome man......looks like state of the art machine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

longbrained said:


> Let me explain it for you. I am a Muslim and I am loyal to Pakistan. But Iran is the first country that accepted Pakistan within 20 minutes of Pakistan coming to existence and our culture and language borrows alot from Iran. Even our national poet wrote more Persian poems than Urdu. So Iran is like our brother. Of course you do not feel like that. Since you are an American slave, part of NATO that kills Pakistanis every day. And you are lying that you would side with Turkey. You will always remain loyal to America no matter what. There are even American bases in your country so that explains alot.


 
Pakistan and Iran used to have excellent relations under the Shah but as of late with Pakistan bearing the brunt of sectarianism because of both Saudi Arabia and Iran fighting an ideological war in our streets and with Iran cozying up to our enemy (India), its a long way to brotherhood. Pakistan and Turkey on the other hand truly enjoy reciprocal love between each other - the Turks have helped us a lot, diplomatically, morally, in terms of aid and our people-to-people mutual love is immense. If there is any country, after China, that we can call our brother with some degree of accuracy - its Turkey and unequivocally so. 

Additionally, what right do we have talking about American Slavery, when the Turks at least had the guts to tell the Americans No, when their land was to be used in Invading Iraq. We on the other hand not only allowed our lands to be used for the invasion of Afghanistan but we let it happen so, so very cheaply that not even our basic expenses to facilitate that land route were covered, never mind actually earning something interms of toll tax revenue. We are so spineless that we allow drones to come and slaughter countless innocent Pakistanis and yet we haven't done s**t about it. 

Lastly about the commonalities - Urdu is a Turkish word. The same Iqbal, our national poet, called Rumi as Pir-i-Rumi (Master of Anatolia) and himself as Murid-i-Hind (His Indian Disciple), as testament to his love for the Sufi saint. Furthermore, our culture is neither wholly Iranian nor is Turkic but it borrows across the board from a whole range of different cultures much like our language Urdu which was born out of Arabic, Turkish and Persian.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mosamania

Armstrong said:


> Pakistan and Iran used to have excellent relations under the Shah but as of late with Pakistan bearing the brunt of sectarianism because of both Saudi Arabia and Iran fighting an ideological war in our streets and with Iran cozying up to our enemy (India), its a long way to brotherhood. Pakistan and Turkey on the other hand truly enjoy reciprocal love between each other - the Turks have helped us a lot, diplomatically, morally, in terms of aid and our people-to-people mutual love is immense. If there is any country, after China, that we can call our brother with some degree of accuracy - its Turkey and unequivocally so.
> 
> Additionally, what right do we have talking about American Slavery, when the Turks at least had the guts to tell the Americans No, when their land was to be used in Invading Iraq. We on the other hand not only allowed our lands to be used for the invasion of Afghanistan but we let it happen so, so very cheaply that not even our basic expenses to facilitate that land route were covered, never mind actually earning something interms of toll tax revenue. We are so spineless that we allow drones to come and slaughter countless innocent Pakistanis and yet we haven't done s**t about it.
> 
> Lastly about the commonalities - Urdu is a Turkish word. The same Iqbal, our national poet, called Rumi as Pir-i-Rumi (Master of Anatolia) and himself as Murid-i-Hind (His Indian Disciple), as testament to his love for the Sufi saint. Furthermore, our culture is neither wholly Iranian nor is Turkic but it borrows across the board from a whole range of different cultures much like our language Urdu which was born out of Arabic, Turkish and Persian.



I would like to point out something as well. Sorry fi it is a bit off topic but I have to bring this up:
Saudis 'refuse to let America use bases for attacks on Iraq' - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RayKalm

Armstrong said:


> Pakistan and Iran used to have excellent relations under the Shah but as of late with Pakistan bearing the brunt of sectarianism because of both Saudi Arabia and Iran fighting an ideological war in our streets and with Iran cozying up to our enemy (India), its a long way to brotherhood. Pakistan and Turkey on the other hand truly enjoy reciprocal love between each other - the Turks have helped us a lot, diplomatically, morally, in terms of aid and our people-to-people mutual love is immense. If there is any country, after China, that we can call our brother with some degree of accuracy - its Turkey and unequivocally so.
> 
> Additionally, what right do we have talking about American Slavery, when the Turks at least had the guts to tell the Americans No, when their land was to be used in Invading Iraq. We on the other hand not only allowed our lands to be used for the invasion of Afghanistan but we let it happen so, so very cheaply that not even our basic expenses to facilitate that land route were covered, never mind actually earning something interms of toll tax revenue. We are so spineless that we allow drones to come and slaughter countless innocent Pakistanis and yet we haven't done s**t about it.
> 
> Lastly about the commonalities - Urdu is a Turkish word. The same Iqbal, our national poet, called Rumi as Pir-i-Rumi (Master of Anatolia) and himself as Murid-i-Hind (His Indian Disciple), as testament to his love for the Sufi saint. Furthermore, our culture is neither wholly Iranian nor is Turkic but it borrows across the board from a whole range of different cultures much like our language Urdu which was born out of Arabic, Turkish and Persian.



During the floods, Iran gave us more aid than Turkey, despite their sanctions. Why are you trying to defame the current Iran? Yes, I know that there are many things I hate about what Iran did to Pakistan (border incidents), but they have shown to be more brotherly than not.

We share cultures from not just Iran, but from Turkey as well. Remember, Urdu was created out of Turkish, Arabic and Persian dialect. 

I respect Iran and Turkey both equally.


----------



## Armstrong

Mosamania said:


> I would like to point out something as well. Sorry fi it is a bit off topic but I have to bring this up:
> Saudis 'refuse to let America use bases for attacks on Iraq' - Telegraph



Thats certainly good. I didn't know that they'd have the guts to do that - kudos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

RayKalm said:


> During the floods, Iran gave us more aid than Turkey, despite their sanctions. Why are you trying to defame the current Iran? Yes, I know that there are many things I hate about what Iran did to Pakistan (border incidents), but they have shown to be more brotherly than not.
> 
> We share cultures from not just Iran, but from Turkey as well. Remember, Urdu was created out of Turkish, Arabic and Persian dialect.
> 
> I respect Iran and Turkey both equally.



Thats why I used the term of late in relation to what we had with each other in the Shahs time. Their aid was very welcoming and hence our changing stance towards them, however, I was merely historically characterizing the effects that the Islamist Regime in Tehran has had on Pakistan and a few $100M, though extremely welcoming, doesn't do away with the bile that dozens of Iranian Cultural Centres in our cities have been spewing. I respect and love Iran for the gesture and I do hope that they'd stop exporting their Revolution to the world; when that happens we would go on from being good neighbors to brothers, however, as of now - Turkey-Pakistan and Iran-Pakistan can't possibly be spoken off in the same breadth because the people-to-people relations are very, very different. I've had family who got to visit Turkey and you know the way we are treated in almost all parts of the world, even the Muslim world, but the Turks, even an ordinary shopkeeper was more warm and concerned about Pakistan, then any non-Pakistani we've ever met. A little example of the strong people-to-people mutual love that we enjoy is this :

"A nine-year old Turkish girl has donated her one year&#8217;s pocket money of 150 Turkish liras in cash and her doll as a contribution to help the flood-hit people of Pakistan

The little student, Merve Tekinay, who is from Konya, the burial place of Sufi saint Jalaluddin Rumi, also addressed a personal letter to President of Pakistan Asif Ali Zardari.

A statement from Pakistani government's information departement quoted the girl saying in her letter 'I will go on sending my help. Don&#8217;t hesitate, we are your best friend.'

'I am little, I saw Pakistan in the news and felt so sad. My daddy told me that you helped us in Independence war a lot. So now it is our turn to help you in this flood" the girl wrote to the president.

The cash contribution of Merve has been deposited in the Prime Minister&#8217;s Relief Fund account maintained by the Embassy of Pakistan in Ankara.

The letter ends with, "May God help you. Kisses' "

And for those of us who've had interactions with Turks, know that this isn't an isolated example but a reflection of the regard and love they hold for us as a nation. And forgive me but because of that, I consider our relation with Turkey or the love and regard that we have for them, unparalleled in the Muslim World and only in the world at large, could China, be considered on an equal footing.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

i think turkey-kktc-azerbaijan-pakistan relations are unmatchable for us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

God bless Turkiye.. my granpa brother fought for turkiye.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Armstrong

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> God bless Turkiye.. my granpa brother fought for turkiye.



Hmmn...Explain ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> Hmmn...Explain ?



Volunteered during the khilafat movement 1919... people sold jewelry,land stuff for it too..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Water Car Engineer

> We share cultures from not just Iran, but from Turkey as well. Remember, Urdu was created out of Turkish, Arabic and Persian dialect.




You totally forgot or didn't include the local dialect which was the base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Volunteered during the khilafat movement 1919... people sold jewelry,land stuff for it too..



Nice, then you and I, are brothers and our ancestors must have known each other. For half of my family was in the Indian National Congress with the Ali Brothers and were avid supporters of the Khilafat Movement, before they saw what Jinnah had seen many years before and then joined up with the Muslim League as the reality of the Congress became clearer. In fact, my own paternal grandfather went from an avid supporter of the Indian National Congress to a die hard fan of Jinnah after the Congress Rule '37-39.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

RedBeard said:


> firstly there are over 40 million Azeri Turks living in Iran, why arent they being allowed to influence any dicision making in Iran? , also terrorist groups like Greywolves?? that is a very ignorant if not hostile statement, they have never commited any terrorist act untill now! They are not even armed you are viewing them as terrorist just because they refuse asimilation, by the way they dont pursuade same policies against other minorities for example Armenians are allowed to have their own schools, to keep their own language, culture etc while Azeri Turks are NOT. This clearly shows who hostile they are against everything that is Turkish.
> 
> And about France what do you expect us to do, you want us go step further and declare war? How silly, besides France is far away from Turkiye so they don't have to worrie about several other things what Iran cannot, let Iran do the same and see what happens.. Why didnt they do the same as France did untill now you Armenians are their brothers according to them, so why can't they


first
there are not 40 milions azari in Iran!
second
they arent turk azari.they are iranian azeri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

please leave this bullshit plz 

this is *MADE IN TURKEY* thread !!! ... ok ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vqpug526

Awesome! Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RayKalm

Anything else made in Turkey? Or were these it


----------



## cabatli_53

Ababeel said:


> Within few years Turkey will be *the most developed country* of the Muslim world. Right now I can say Malaysian industry is the most Hi-Tech one with Semi Conductor and Electronic based products. But unlike Malaysia Turkey is marching ahead very fast in almost all fields e.g. Defence Technology, Space Technology, Electronics & micro-Electronics, Nuclear, Medicines, Nuclear, Material sciences etc.



Indeed, Not in just saying but actively in field and final products...


----------



## cabatli_53

If you keep a careful look at the development stages of Turkish defence industry, You would see How Turkish institutes are passing into a new level in global sector. Let developing a complete system that some rivalary countries introducing themselves like a king in their regions, couldn't manage to develop an equivalent, aside, Turkish institutes commenced revealing the product families related with their work of interests. While they are proceeding to improve their design and high-tech manufacturing capabilities, They are much concantrating on subsystem developments and creating their own smee's and other small establisments to reduce the production load.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

For example, At Land sector, BMC, Otokar, FNSS, Nurol... Those institutes have a great variety of NATO standart strong product families to offer for global market. They have managed to spread their names all around the World which European rivals are having a cold fleet on competing with them at international tenders. You can read the statements of European land vehicle manufacturer about those institutes in popular defence magazines...

Just BMC

2,5 ton






5 tonnes





10 tonnes





New 8x8 Missile Carrier





Kirpi MRAP





BMC Vuran MPAV







Developing a new vehicle is just a matter of Turkish Army's requirement. Army just tells How type an vehicle they require in accordance with threat perception, Those institutes start development for a new one... 

New 8x8 truck is developed in accordance with Roketsan's requirements to integrate a new missile system on... Development of this truck is funded by Undersecretariat of Turkish defence industry as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Quasar

sorry for asking it here but is there any news about FNSS's 35 Ton New-Type IFV cabatli_53 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Quasar said:


> sorry for asking it here but is there any news about FNSS's 35 Ton New-Type IFV cabatli_53 ?


 


I think FNSS is developing a 7 wheel IFV chassis as a base platform for Aselsan Low Altitude Air Defence system and Self Propelled Anti-Aircraft gun system called SPAAG. I mean the Main aim of this program is to develop a bigger IFV chassis than FNSS ACV-S Akinci( 18 tonnes ) as a base for other programs mentioned above. Because of this fact, FNSS was trying to make it accepted to SSM as a governmental defence program (such as FNSS Samur) in order to take governmental funds instead of proceeding to program independantly. 

After this period, If Turkish Army or Export markets demand an 28-30 tonnes IFV, The new chassis FNSS developed can be modified with new developed domestic turret system such as Pence or Otokar Mizrak that enable IFV to provide a high firepower at day and night conditions...

At design images, FNSS ACV-S Akinci chassis used as a base platform but At real platforms, New FNSS chassis that is bigger than ACV-S will be used...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quasar

thanks! I was just reading your comments in Türk Savunma Sanayii Tart&#305;&#351;ma Forumu on the same subject!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Dude these look awesome!!!!!
I like it very much.
very very good.

please post more pics.

here is something not military but made in Turkey I really like.





It makes the british stone henge look like ****.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Turkish Army uses BMC Kirpi MRAP's actively in terror operations... 500 Kirpi have been ordered and deliveries are proceeding...







Documentary about Kirpi capabilities and production plant...


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

ALL GREAT PRODUCTS WERE GOOD IN LAND VEHICLES AND NAVY NOW NEED TO WORK ON OUR AIR FORCE AND PRODUCE OWN AIRCRAFT


----------



## Cem_

*SARSILMAZ*











*Zigana Full Auto*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

T-129 attack helicopter

*(Agusta A129 Mangusta)*



























​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TrMhMt

*Kalekalip Light machine gun & Kalekalip sniper rifle.*











*TEMSA Avenue Buses.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

so}{eil said:


> T-129 attack helicopter
> 
> *(Agusta A129 Mangusta)*
> ​




T-129 isn't an A-129 but share similar design parameters with A-129 INT in order to develop a new helo called Atak which will meet the requirements of Turkish Army in all fronts against various threats...


----------



## Hasbara Buster

RedBeard said:


> Ofcourse Turkiye now answer me are you loyal to Pak or Iran, i honestly think you would even side with Iran against your own country!



I know you weren't asking me, but I would also like to offer my own view. Personally, I don't support any country in the world. I support justice and truth. Does that make sense to people like you?


----------



## BaybarsHan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cracker



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cracker

Aselfir400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

Cracker said:


> Aselfir400




It is AselFlir 300D which suits for Naval platform...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cracker

vuran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cracker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cracker

otokar doruk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BaybarsHan

Cummins ISMe 420 30 (Euro 3) 420 PS Engine
70 tons GCW (Gross Combination Weight)
6X4 Wheel Configuration
ZF 16 S 2220 DT
Sleeper Cab Extra High Roof & Wide
ABS/ASR
Jacobs Engine Brake
Cruise Control
Cable Shift System
4 Points Cab Suspension









12 Meters length
Cummins ISBe5 285 (Euro 5) 285 PS Engine or Cummins ISBe5 320B (Euro 5) 320 PS Engine
ZF 6HP 504C or ZF 6HP 604C Automatic Gearbox
3 Doors
Manual Destination Board (Front, Rear & Side)
Radio/CD player, Speakers
Manual Foldable Ramp
Passenger Capacity : 30 seating and 66 standing
Urban type seats
Air Condition option
Independent Heater option
Digital Destination Board option (Front, Rear & Side)
Electrical Disabled ramp option

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cracker




----------



## Cracker




----------



## Cracker




----------



## Cracker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cracker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

Cracker said:


>


 
A much better replacement for Bolan that gets sick after 3 years. Huh!!! The automotive industry is eating us all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thefreesyrian

longbrained said:


> What you say is true but overall Turkish-Iranian relations are at their best since the times of Ataturk and Reza Shah. Iran and Turkey have grown up and now they can separate their issue between them without causing interference in other sectors. For instance, Turkey might not agree with Iranian/Russian/Chinese policy on Syria but it is not like that displeasure is going to spill over to other areas. Like wise Iranians are not going to take revenge for Turkish stance on Syria. All this is happening when their trade with each other is increasing exponentially. They have grown to such a level of maturity that they can simultaneously work on multiple issues with different outcomes on each. It is a good thing. But they are still not as mature as western Europeans are with regard to their dealings with each other. For example, Turkish went behind Iranian's back and offered NATO a base and radars aimed at Iran. Similarly Iranians have their suspicions that some day Turks might sell them out to Americans and take part in an American invasion of Iran. But the the deepest issue between them is this:


At least turks are sunni like most arabs, Turkey at least wont support a minority governement made by a shia minority destroying the country like what happening in syria contrary to the sectarian iranian regime


----------



## BaybarsHan




----------



## Axa-

*Mavi Jeans is a brand of denim jeans founded in 1991, headquartered in Istanbul, Turkey. The company manufactures jeans for both women and men, targeting a younger age group.*

Mavi has flagship stores in New York, Vancouver, Istanbul, Berlin and Frankfurt. There are 15 Mavi showrooms worldwide located in Istanbul, New York, Vancouver, Montreal, London, Frankfurt, Munich, Copenhagen, Brussels, Sydney, Zurich, Paris, Toronto, Milano and Amsterdam.

Celebrities who wear this brand of jeans include Kate Winslet and Chelsea Clinton. The newest celebrity face of the company is Adriana Lima.


The company's name derives from the fact that 'Mavi' is a Turkish word for blue. Its major factory in Çerkezköy-Tekirda&#287; Province











*Begun as a Turkish textile company in 1944, Sarar has emerged across the globe as a leading high-end men's Euro-fashion retailer.* 


&#350;irkete Genel Bak&#305;&#351;

SARAR, Eskisehir, Turkey &#8211; 
As one of Europe&#8217;s biggest suit manufacturers SARAR is the leading Brand since 1944.

The SARAR family dreamed of tailoring the finest suits in Eskisehir. The realization of their dream started when the first SARAR sign was placed over their shop in 1944. Starting from that day they laid out the foundation of SARAR quality and enthusiasm that one day would become SARAR tradition. Three things in particular have made SARAR what it is today: Choice of fabric, perfect cut and attention to detail.


Quality in every Detail

Tailoring is still a craft at SARAR, where the knowledge and skill passed down in the family is employed to create clothes of made-to measure quality. While the main sections of garments are sewn on modern machines by qualified tailors, cuffs, collars, slits and other finishing details are sewn on special machines that put high technology at the service of hand craftsmanship for unbeatable excellence.

SARAR USA Inc.

SARAR USA Inc. was formally established and introduced to the United States of America in 2001. SARAR started as wholesale producing for private labels such as Nordstrom, Men&#8217;s Warehouse, GAP Inc. In 2002, SARAR began retail business in the U.S. market at their first location in Woodbury Common Premium Outlets. In 2008, SARAR opened their Flagship store located on 46th st and Madison Ave., New York. Their intentions were to spread the name worldwide; in opening these retail stores in the U.S. they have been able to accomplish this. A current private label SARAR produces for is Burberry. 

U.S. Stores: 8 stores in the United States are located in:

&#8226; Madison Ave. 46th, New York, NY
&#8226; Garden State Plaza / Paramus, NJ
&#8226; Little Falls Little Falls, NJ Headquarter & Store
&#8226; Woodbury Commons Central Valley, NY
&#8226; Chicago Premium Outlets Aurora, IL
&#8226; Las Vegas Premium Outlets Las Vegas, NV
&#8226; Allen Premium Outlets Allen, TX
&#8226; Tysons Galleria Mc Lean, VA DC area

Worldwide stores: 
SARAR catered to the international market with over 300 stores including franchise from the middle to the upper end customers to its discerning international customers in countries such as Germany, Turkey, Russia, Belgium, Holland, Spain, India, Israel, Denmark, Austria, Switzerland, United States, United Arab Emirates.


Design: This is where clothing becomes fashion. Everything begins with SARAR&#8217;s skilled and creative designers. Their designers are translated into SARAR suits, coats, pants and shirts made of highly twisted and sophisticated fabrics from Italy such as Ermenegildo Zegna, Cerruti 1881, Loro Piana, Reda, Marzotto, wool of 100&#8217;s, 110&#8217;s, 120&#8217;s, 140&#8217;s, 150&#8217;s and 180&#8217;s.

SARAR&#8217;s fabric quality in dress shirts and latest in designs of premium brands includes Honnegger, Solbiati, Vale Brambana, Two-Ply&#8217;s, 120-140 threats etc. Their collection includes dress, casual, and French cuffed shirts.

SARAR, with its 6,000 employees, is one of the most important high end product manufacturers today, with its 6 facilities in Turkey. In Europe SARAR is the most demanded high quality suits maker. The first step towards creating global partnerships (which establishes SARAR strongly in the international arena) is manufacturing for private labels such as Burberry, (SARAR as the main producer today), Esprit, P&C, Cinque, Marc O&#8217;Polo and others. SARAR was once famed for producing suits & shirts for major retailer Hugo Boss for 15 years.

Targeted customers: 
Mostly young and middle age men & women, they are seeking for Quality, Fashion, comfort and affordable prices! 
Blending SARAR craftsmanship with Italian Design, SARAR is able to source and offer differentiated products and services to its customers to create a unique offering in the market place. With technology & design SARAR brings input and global marketing network with several lines. With those collections they are able to have customers from different age groups. Among SARAR&#8217;s Groups are the following brands: 

*&#8226; SARAR: High quality on the rack suits, shirts, pants, etc.; it is our most common line; 

&#8226; SARAR Premium: Similar to SARAR brand, but a higher-end quality, half canvas; 

&#8226; SARTORIA: Highest quality, full canvas, hand tailored garments;

&#8226; Interview: Modern, casual & young line; 

&#8226; CCS: More affordable modern, casual & young line;

&#8226; SARAR Women: Modern clean cut with a European touch; consists of business, casual & formal wear 

For a year now, SARAR has launched their modern woman&#8217;s clothing in the U.S. &#8211; available only at Madison Ave., Garden State Plaza and Las Vegas. Business of woman: 12%, man: 78%.

SARAR&#8217;s men&#8217;s- and woman wear plus accessories continue to satisfy the American customers who are looking for craftsmanship and excellence as well as elegance and style. The impressive mix of creativity, innovation and high quality enables SARAR to offer the finest menswear in the world. *


----------



## Axa-

*Ebru, The Art Of Turkish Marbling*






Materials: Gum Tragacanth, carrageenan, ox gall, pigments, horsehair brushes, corn whisks, rosewood stylus, archival paper preferred, eye droppers, tank, combs. 

What is Marbling? Marbling might be described as an art form, which allows one to capture 'a fingerprint of chaos'-- the chaos of fluid mixing, which is found throughout the Universe.

What is Turkish Ebrû? It is a specific kind of paper marbling. Paper marbling itself originated in Japan when it was still a part of China. It is an ancient art form and evolved considerably as it traveled the Silk Road to Turkey. 

In its purest sense, marbling is the art of floating pigments or dyes on thickened water and manipulating them into patterns, which can mimic nature, such as stone marble, or flowers. The patterns are then transferred to paper. 

The entire process is dependent on the chemical balance between the size, the dyes, the ox gall, the purity of the water, the ambient temperatures of everything involved in the process, even the mood of the Ebrû tray and the artist. 

Most scholars agree that Turkish Marbling is an art form, which emerged from Central Asia and made its way through the Silk Road to Iran, then to Anatolia. 'Ebrû, is the modern Turkish word for marbling. 

Turkish Ebrû has a deeply moving and quietly soothing quality about it ---an "art form for the beauty of the soul".


----------



## Axa-

*Arçelik*

Arçelik A.&#350;. is a household appliances manufacturer in Turkey. The Company engages in the production and marketing of durable goods, components, consumer electronics and after-sale services. Its products include white goods, electronic products, small home appliances and kitchen accessories, such as refrigerators, freezers, washing machines, dishwashers, aspirators, vacuum cleaners, coffee makers and blenders.

Arçelik A.&#350;. is active in more than 100 countries, including China and the United States through its 13 international subsidiaries and over 4,500 branches in Turkey. The Company operates 10 production plants in Turkey, Romania and Russia, including refrigerator, washing machine, dishwasher, cooking appliances and components plants. It offers products under its own ten brand names, including Arçelik, Beko, Grundig, Altus, Blomberg, Arctic, Leisure, Arstil, Elektra Bregenz and Flavel.

The company is controlled by Koç Holding, Turkeys largest industrial and services group with USD43 billion in consolidated revenues in 2008, and is the market leader in Turkeys appliance sector with its Arçelik and Beko brands. It is also the third largest household appliances company in Europe after Electrolux being first and Indesit being second. Its top executives are Aka Gündüz Özdemir, Durable Goods President of the Koç Group, and General Manager Levent Çak&#305;ro&#287;lu. Arçelik has been ranked "Number One in the Private Sector" for the 14th time in 19 years in "Turkeys Top 500 Industrial Corporations" survey that was carried out by the Istanbul Chamber of Industry.

*History* 

Arçelik was founded in 1955 and entered the Turkish white goods sector by producing its first washing machine in 1959 and its first refrigerator in 1960. In 1968, Arçelik moved to its Çay&#305;rova facilities near Istanbul. In the 1970s and 1980s, the company expanded its product range and opened its Eski&#351;ehir refrigerator plant in 1975, &#304;zmir vacuum cleaner plant in 1979 and Ankara dishwasher plant in 1993.

1999 was a year of growth and reorganization. Arçelik founded Ardem to manufacture cooking appliances and brought under its roof Türk Elektrik Endüstrisi A.&#350;. and At&#305;l&#305;m ve Geli&#351;im Pazarlama A.&#350;. as a single legal entity. In 2001, Arçelik took over the marketing and sales activities of Beko products that used to be marketed and sold by Beko Ticaret. The new organization model enabled the company to manage production and sales/marketing activities centrally and to increase productivity.

Most recently, the merger plan between Arçelik A.&#350;. and Grundig Elektronik A.&#350;. was declared on February 27, 2009

*Strategy*

The company's recent goal is "to possess one of the ten most preferred global brands in its sector by the year 2010"[12]. To reach this goal brands like Grundig, Elektra Bregenz, Blomberg, Arctic, Leisure, Flavel, and Troila have been incorporated in addition to existing Arçelik, Beko, and Altus brands. In accordance with international expansion strategies, the company seeks to maintain its competitive edge through continuous development[13].

Arçelik has focused investments on developing markets and as such, opened Beko LLC Refrigerator and Washing Machine Facility on October 13, 2006, which is the first plant constructed by Koç Holding outside Turkey [14].

As for the marketing and advertising strategy of the company in the UK, Beko launched an advertising campaign with the slogan: "Beko: Buy it before it becomes famous". It was widely seen on LED advertising boards used at Premier League football grounds in England. This has now changed to "Beko: Home appliances". The company used to sponsor Watford FC, who play in the Football League Championship, during the 2007-2008 and the 2008-2009 seasons. Moreover, Beko was the main sponsor of Eurobasket 2009 and the presenting (main) sponsor of 2010 World Men's Basketball championship. In addition to these, Beko is the main sponsor of Turkish Basketball League since 2007-2008 season and German Basketball Bundesliga since 20092010 season.

*Current position*

According to company data, Arçelik/Beko holds a 7 per cent share of the European free-standing appliances market and 5 per cent of the OBM market. Beko products account for approximately &#8532; of Arçelik international sales and are among the top brands in many markets  including the UK (14 per cent share in refrigerators and 7 per cent share in washing machines) and Poland (5 per cent share)[15].

In the last four years Arçelik has doubled its turnover, and in 2004 has registered a growth of 29% over the previous year. By the end of 2004, a total production figure of 7.4 million units has been achieved in four major production groups. Compared to last year a growth of 30% has been realized.

The 2004 turnover for the company stands at 2.7 billion euros. The sales revenue achieved through foreign sales now accounts for 44% of the total turnover. The foreign sales volume has mushroomed from 472 million euros to 1.2 billion euros in the last four years.

In Turkey, 15 million households are believed to use Arçelik products. These indicators regarding the performance are supported by the many international quality and technology awards, and other prizes Arçelik have received. In the last four years, it has continuously been selected the most admired Turkish company in all sectors.

*In the United Kingdom, one in five kitchen appliances sold is made by Beko*


*Brands*

*Arçelik 
Beko 
Grundig (purchased by Koç Group)[17] 
Defy (purchased in July 2011)[18] 
Altus 
Blomberg 
Arctic 
Elektra Bregenz 
Leisure 
Flavel 
Arstil *

*Naming*

Outside Turkey all Arçelik products are sold under the brand name BEKO. The reason for this is the difficult pronunciation and obvious comedic nature of the brand name Arçelik for English speakers.

Technology and innovations With about 300 successful patent applications, Arçelik accounts for 10% of all the patent applications in Turkey, since 1996. Moreover, in the European durable consumer goods sector Arçelik is one of the top four companies with the highest number of patents to its name.

Arçelik, which in conformity to European standards earmarks approximately 1.5% of its total annual turnover to R & D, employs 450 researchers in its central and operational R & D departments. Working towards the goal of acquiring technological leadership in its sector, the company has won some very prestigious awards in the international arena in 2004, through the products it has developed.

*Plants*

In Turkey

Refrigerator Plant  Eski&#351;ehir 
Washing Machine Plant  Çay&#305;rova, Istanbul 
Cooking Appliances Plant  Bolu 
Dishwasher Plant  Ankara 
Drying Machine and Multi-Purpose Motor Plant  Çerkezköy, Tekirda&#287; 
Compressor plant  Eski&#351;ehir 
Electronical Goods plant  Beylikdüzü, Istanbul 


*Abroad*

Cooling Appliances plant / Arctic  G&#259;e&#351;ti, Romania 
Refrigerator, Washing Machine and Electronic Appliances plants - Kirzhach, Russia 
Washing Machine plant - Changzhou, China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Axa- said:


> *Ebru, The Art Of Turkish Marbling*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Materials: Gum Tragacanth, carrageenan, ox gall, pigments, horsehair brushes, corn whisks, rosewood stylus, archival paper preferred, eye droppers, tank, combs.
> 
> What is Marbling? Marbling might be described as an art form, which allows one to capture 'a fingerprint of chaos'-- the chaos of fluid mixing, which is found throughout the Universe.
> 
> What is Turkish Ebrû? It is a specific kind of paper marbling. Paper marbling itself originated in Japan when it was still a part of China. It is an ancient art form and evolved considerably as it traveled the Silk Road to Turkey.
> 
> In its purest sense, marbling is the art of floating pigments or dyes on thickened water and manipulating them into patterns, which can mimic nature, such as stone marble, or flowers. The patterns are then transferred to paper.
> 
> The entire process is dependent on the chemical balance between the size, the dyes, the ox gall, the purity of the water, the ambient temperatures of everything involved in the process, even the mood of the Ebrû tray and the artist.
> 
> Most scholars agree that Turkish Marbling is an art form, which emerged from Central Asia and made its way through the Silk Road to Iran, then to Anatolia. 'Ebrû, is the modern Turkish word for marbling.
> 
> Turkish Ebrû has a deeply moving and quietly soothing quality about it ---an "art form for the beauty of the soul".



WOW that looks really nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaybarsHan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## explorer9

beautiful pics of made in Turkey products, can any one tell about the indigenous automobile and aircraft engine production inn Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaybarsHan

explorer9 said:


> beautiful pics of made in Turkey products, can any one tell about the indigenous automobile and aircraft engine production inn Turkey?


 
100% turkish LPG Diesel engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## explorer9

BaybarsHan said:


> 100% turkish LPG Diesel engine



Thanks for sharing video let me know about heavy engines too.. used in ships , helicopters and Aircraft i have heard about MKEK making local engines kindly confirm.


----------



## Killuminati

Muhendislik dehasi: Traditional Turkish horn bows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TrMhMt

Turkish Delight ....







Turkish Coffee...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TrMhMt

Bisan Bicycles...










Kumtel ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TrMhMt

Istikbal Fornutures...














Turkish Steel Doors...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaybarsHan

Petlas tyres

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Why doesn't any of this stuff find itself in Pakistan ? I'm ripped off with the '*Generals*' and the '*Michellins*' of the auto-industry but I've yet to see these '*Petlas*' ! Plus half of the things that are shown on this thread from the vehicles to technical equipment on one hand and the food products and those beautiful porcelain tea-pots on the other (my Mom wants one of those ), Pakistan could be a fairly good product for these !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tesla

H&#304;DROMEK

http://www.hidromek.com.tr/tr/ana-sayfa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

denmak cnc machine






denmak HT-2040 ATC SYSTEM CNC ROUTER






KAFO BMC2616 CNC DOUBLE COLUMN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

durmazlar machine industry































turkey's machine export is aproximately 14 billion dolar annualy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tesla

baykal machine

Sac leme Makinalar

lazer cutting systems











BLS-F waterjet cutting system

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tesla

ermaksan machine (sac i&#351;leme makinas&#305
















sheet metal working machinery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

hema industry 

TRANSAXLE AND TRANSMISSION( power train systems)








balancer units





sump





hydrolic lifts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaybarsHan

http://www.inciaku.com














Mutlu Akü ve Malzemeleri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BaybarsHan

http://www.kutahyaporselen.com.tr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tesla

termodinamik machine industry
boilers between 65 000 kcal-800 000 kcal















dirinler machine industry

Hydraulic presses , Eccentric presses | Dirinler Machinery Industry and Trade Co. Inc.






press machines








CNC PORTABLE MILLING MACHINE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

other products






























students

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

&#351;ahinler machine industry




hydrolic pipe section bending machine









akyapak hydrolic plate bending machine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

&#305;s&#305;tan macine industry
ISITAN SHEET METAL WORKING MACHINES | www.isitan.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

go on &#305;s&#305;tan machine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tesla

go on &#305;s&#305;tan machine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

kafao&#287;lu metal plastik sanayi









hidrotam makina
Company

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

kesmak 

tak&#305;m tezgahlar&#305; 










ERALP MACH&#304;NE/CHEMSTRY &#304;NDUSTRY

ERALP Makina Kazan Kimya Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

HAS MACH&#304;NE










RETOSAN
Retosan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

KARDE&#350;LER B&#304;RAZ DA S&#304;Z POSTALAYIN YORULDUM YAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

petkim(oil/chemistry) 





tupra&#351;






ere&#287;li iron and steel factories









iskenderun iron and steel facrories

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Killuminati

Guzel goruntuler Tesla. Turkiye aslinda baya ilerlemis kendi makine yapimi konusunda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tesla

Killuminati said:


> Guzel goruntuler Tesla. Turkiye aslinda baya ilerlemis kendi makine yapimi konusunda.


karda&#351; biz eskidende iyiydik makina konusunda benim babam frezeciydi ordan biliyorum &#351;imdi askeri fabrikdan emekli oldu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TrMhMt

tesla said:


> karda&#351; biz eskidende iyiydik makina konusunda benim babam frezeciydi ordan biliyorum &#351;imdi askeri fabrikdan emekli oldu



Bilader baban TAKSAN'da mi calisiyordu yoksa?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

arkadaslar sunu unutmusunuz THIS IS A GREAT PRODUCT SOON GOING TO BE VERY IMPORTANT IN THE WORLD

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TrMhMt

Kirikkale Refinery..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tesla

Ottoman-Turk said:


> arkadaslar sunu unutmusunuz THIS IS A GREAT PRODUCT SOON GOING TO BE VERY IMPORTANT IN THE WORLD



garda&#351; roketsan is working on bor rocket fuel too

read this carefully

http://www.ssm.gov.tr/anasayfa/hizl...ımı, Müh.Emre ERDEM ve Müh. Serhat ÖZTÜRK.pdf


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

yh their working on it , itll be great if they can we can sell to many countries aswell


----------



## cabatli_53

Those are the sub-contactors FNSS is working on development/production of PARS armoured vehicles, SAMUR amphibious assault bridge projects. You may check their company profiles to reach the product ranges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Those are aprox. 55-60 subcontactor institutes designing/producing/testing many critical subsystems for Turkey's warship programs... Check their profiles to find impressive Naval subsystems to be used on Merchant/Military fleets...

Savunma Sanayii Müste







Nurol A&#351;. "NATO Secret" Ceramic Composite Silisium Carbour/Boron carbour armours production center...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bubblegum Crisis

*Nurol Tecnologies Defense Industry*


*Link English:*

Defense Industry - Nurol Teknoloji A.

*Link Turkish:*

Savunma Sanayi - Nurol Teknoloji A.



*&#8220;KALKAN&#8221; Vehicle Armors*







*&#8220;Faz&#305;l&#8221; Aircraft Armors*







These high military technological knowledge will serve development to ballistic protection type AMAP (Advanced Modular Armor Protection) for the &#8220;Altay Tank&#8221;.







*Leopard 2A4 Tank Modernization by Aselsan (Turkey)*
*Leopard 2NG-Next Generation (Left), Leopard 2A4 (Right)*























See 0:58 minute. The &#8220;protective armor&#8221; (AMAP) of the Leopard 2NG Tank model and the transition to modernization Leopard 2A4 Tank standard.

TURKISH Aselsan Leopard 2A4 Tank Modernization 720P HD - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BaybarsHan

http://www.toki.gov.tr/
In 81 Cities, 800 Towns, with 2.371 Worksites, 544.985 Housing Units..


[video]http://www.moralhaber.net/video-galeri/turkiye/toki-tanitim-filmi/[/video]

[video] Toki Kayabasi Projesi_kayasehirrehberi.net.mp4 - YouTube[/video]


----------



## poseidon

I have not seen any impressive pictures so far tbh to suggest Turkey has the best industry in the muslim world like some memers suggest.
please post pictures about your industry and your products. 

militry wise I seen some good pictures, such as south Korea atlay tank which was made with Turkey. and the south Korean-Turkish attack heli.

does Turkey make anything 100% itself? also what is the revenue of aselsan.


----------



## BaybarsHan

poseidon said:


> I have not seen any impressive pictures so far tbh to suggest Turkey has the best industry in the muslim world like some memers suggest.
> please post pictures about your industry and your products.
> 
> militry wise I seen some good pictures, such as south Korea atlay tank which was made with Turkey. and the south Korean-Turkish attack heli.
> 
> does Turkey make anything 100% itself? also what is the revenue of aselsan.



wake up, what is 100% ? 
We have many partners and Allied on the earth.


----------



## poseidon

BaybarsHan said:


> wake up, what is 100% ?
> We have many partners and Allied on the earth.



Okay then please post pics about your industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> militry wise I seen some good pictures, such as south Korea atlay tank which was made with Turkey. and the south Korean-Turkish attack heli.



Troll,

If you want to make a military assessment, Firstly Learn What you are talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

cabatli_53 said:


> Troll,
> 
> If you want to make a military assessment, Firstly Learn What you are talking about.



Retard,

Your tank and heli are from Italy, south korea, only a retard like you does not know what they are talking about.
turkey gets all it's tech from NATO and outside, it is not my fault you poor people are incapable of making anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

poseidon said:


> Okay then please post pics about your industry.




Turkey is one of the countries that manufactures parts of F-35. It's without a doubt produces the most advanced weapons in Islamic world beside Pakistan. Google would be a tremendous asset for you to learn about their military industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Turkey is one of the countries that manufactures parts of F-35. It's without a doubt produces the most advanced weapons in Islamic world beside Pakistan. Google would be a tremendous asset for you to learn about their military industries.



wtf are you smoking? they did not design it did they? they are just manufacturing it .turkey was begging USA for f-35 technology transfer and they started crying and said if you don't give us the tech and source code then we might drop our f-35 purchase.

kids like you believe everything googles tell you. common sense will tell you, designing something and producing it is not the same as just manufacturing it when someone else has designed it for you. according to you saudi arabia is advanced because they can make part for typhoon even though the blueprint is given to them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> Retard,
> 
> *Your tank and heli are from south korea*, only a retard like you does not know what they are talking about.






poseidon said:


> militry wise I seen some good pictures, such as south Korea atlay tank which was made with Turkey. and the *south Korean-Turkish attack heli.*



Troll

Firstly learn What you are talking about to judge the systems introduced then, make an assessment about it. You come here just for saying nonsense. It is clear with your poor statements as Sorth Korean-Turkey Attack helo...etc To tlk about a subject, You have at least basic knowledge. Otherwise, You suddenly fall into such desperate situation as a troll who is talking without having anyu idea What you mention but just provocating the thread with ultimate stupidy sentences (as an expert  )while hiding under some foreign countries' flags...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

cabatli_53 said:


> Troll
> 
> Firstly learn What you are talking about to judge the systems introduced then, make an assessment about it. You come here just for saying nonsense. It is clear with your poor statements as Sorth Korean-Turkey Attack helo...etc To tlk about a subject, You have at least basic knowledge. Otherwise, You suddenly fall into such desperate situation as a troll who is talking without having anyu idea What you mention but just provocating the thread with ultimate stupidy sentences (as an expert  )while hiding under some foreign countries' flags...



LMAO you an expert? you an expert in making a fool out of yourself. your so called indigenous heli is just a a-129 mangusta. and your so called atlay is just a upgraded South Korean K2 Black Panther. you think you some sort of smart *** and try and fool people with you BS. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

Besides, Which psicological background you have in order to babbling in Turkey's defence industry related thread with all those nonsense statements While hiding under USA and British flags but Most probably, You have a deep pain related with Turks. Otherwise, Noone stands to be Owned with such stupid statements in a foreign country's thread.

BTW, Noone has an obligation to make you believe nothing related with* S. Korean-Turkish Helicopters* and *S. Korean-Turkish Tanks*.  Noone charged a mission for doing it...


----------



## poseidon

cabatli_53 said:


> Besides, Which psicological background you have in order to babbling in Turkey's defence industry related thread with all those nonsense statements While hiding under USA and British flags but Most probably, You have a deep pain related with Turks. Otherwise, Noone stands to be Owned with such stupid statements in a foreign country's thread.
> 
> BTW, Noone has an obligation to make you believe nothing related with* S. Korean-Turkish Helicopters* and *S. Korean-Turkish Tanks*.  Noone charged a mission for doing it...



You don't even make any sense, how does that even disprove my statement about your copied military hardware?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

poseidon said:


> wtf are you smoking? they did not design it did they? they are just manufacturing it .turkey was begging USA for f-35 technology transfer and they started crying and said if you don't give us the tech and source code then we might drop our f-35 purchase.
> 
> *kids like you believe everything googles tell you.* common sense will tell you, designing something and producing it is not the same as just manufacturing it when someone else has designed it for you. according to you saudi arabia is advanced because they can make part for typhoon even though the blueprint is given to them



WEIRD...
Off course, I would rather believe you. I suggested you check them out via Google because I will not waste that time convincing you with a known fact.


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> LMAO you an expert? you an expert in making a fool out of yourself. your so called indigenous heli is just a a-129 mangusta. and your so called atlay is just a upgraded South Korean K2 Black Panther. you think you some sort of smart *** and try and fool people with you BS. LOL



Don't press your luck, Troll. You are the latest person that I will discuss such serious subjects. Call them however you want. You can't go one step ahead of your current desperate position falled... 


S. Korean Turkish attack helo


----------



## poseidon

BLACKEAGLE said:


> WEIRD...
> Off course, I would rather believe you. I suggested you check them out via Google because I will not waste that time convincing you with a known fact.


where in google does it say Turkey has designed and made parts for f-35? are you stupid?
they are just manufacturing parts, why do you insist on getting owned so much lol?



cabatli_53 said:


> Don't press your luck, Troll. You are the latest person that I will discuss such serious subjects. Call them however you want. You can't go one step ahead of your current desperate position falled...
> 
> 
> S. Korean Turkish attack helo



poor kid, it because you can't prove you aren't copying an Italian heli.
you are just making a fool out of youself, just go hide while you still can 
you are an expert? you are seriously getting owned for an expert aren't you lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> LMAO you an expert? and your so called *atlay is just a upgraded South Korean K2 Black Panther*. you think you some sort of smart *** and try and fool people with you BS. LOL



 Bravo !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

^^

Is that it expert? poor troll.
you have nothing else to else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> *poor kid, it because you can't prove you aren't copying an Italian heli.*



You are wrong Troll, It is S. Korean Helo Turkey is going to manufacture...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

cabatli_53 said:


> You are wrong Troll, It is S. Korean Helo Turkey is going to manufacture...



T-129 is just a Agusta A129 Mangusta, with some minor changes kid.
as I said, keep trolling and get owned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> *T-129 is just a Agusta A129 Mangusta,* with some minor changes kid.
> as I said, keep trolling and get owned





poseidon said:


> militry wise I seen some good pictures, such as *south Korea atlay* tank *which was made with Turkey*. and the south *Korean-Turkish attack heli.*




T-129 Atak is an S. Korean-Turkish Attack helo you troll. Source: Poseidon the troll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## poseidon

^^

Agusta A129 Mangusta is Italian heli you poor kid  you can't even tell that was a small error?
so much for you being an "expert" 
owned again!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Go Google to reach more source about Turkish defence programs before babbling you troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

cabatli_53 said:


> Go Google to reach more source about Turkish defence programs before babbling you troll



what defence industry? you get all you tech from NATO kid.
without NATO you would another saudi arabia.

you poor people cannot even fix your drones, you get Israel to do it for you 
Israel fixes, returns four aerial drones to Turkey in possible sign of warming ties | The Times of Israel

why do you insist on getting owned kid?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

cabatli_53 said:


> Go Google to reach more source about Turkish defence programs before babbling you troll



Hello expert !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> what defence industry? you get all you tech from NATO kid.
> without NATO you would another saudi arabia.
> 
> you poor people cannot even fix your drones, you get Israel to do it for you
> Israel fixes, returns four aerial drones to Turkey in possible sign of warming ties | The Times of Israel
> 
> why do you insist on getting owned kid?




Find more subject to provocate the members even If the idea you issued become so stupid. Troll. Work on other subjects in google now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

So}{eil said:


> Hello expert !



He is just a little kid, probably sucking on his thumb right now crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

So}{eil said:


> Hello expert !




No, It isn't me but Poseidon is the expert of Turkih defence industry. Take a look How he owns me so bad !!! I have never claimed such a thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

cabatli_53 said:


> Find more subject to provocate the members even If the idea you issued become so stupid. Troll. Work on other subjects in google now.



You keep writing comments that make no sence, you asked me to google your defence industry and I gave you the link 
it is not called provocation, it is simply YOU are a troll with trying to fool people with your BS.
I think you been owned enough now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

cabatli_53 said:


> No, It isn't me but Poseidon is the expert of Turkih defence industry. Take a look How he owns me so bad !!! *I have never claimed such a thing*



i am really sorry man

Hello Troll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> You keep writing comments that make no sence, you asked me to google your defence industry and I gave you the link
> it is not called provocation, it is simply YOU are a troll with trying to fool people with your BS.
> I think you been owned enough now



I am waiting for your next ownage Troll. Your OWNAGE style is so deadly. You are so ambitious man and Your intelligence/knowledge level make me blind in such serious subjects so I can't respond what you claimed... So bad 





So}{eil said:


> i am really sorry man
> 
> Hello Troll



To feel happy, Remember your previous posts related with Turkish defence industry my troll friend...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

what a fool, I made statement and start crying.
if I am a troll the prove me wrong, but you can't because you're the troll.
kids now days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> what a fool, I made statement and start crying.
> if I am a troll the prove me wrong, but you can't because you're the troll.
> kids now days



You owned me so bad. I am crying now.  you're so relentless. A troll defeated me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

You keep replying with stupid childish comments, if you do not know anything about the matter just go in a corner and cry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> You keep replying with stupid childish comments, if you do not know anything about the matter just go in a corner and cry.




I have already been cyring now...  Don't Own me please !!! Hehehehehee

As I said, You as a troll who like babbling with all those nonsense instead of asking the facts about programs and hiding under English/USA flags, are the latest person who I will discuss such subjects.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## poseidon

^^

You stupidity is enough punishment for you, I don't need to owned you any further.
keep acting like a little kid now.

You have no Idea what you are talking about kid, just go read cartoon magazines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> ^^
> 
> You stupidity is enough punishment for you, I don't need to owned you any further.
> keep acting like a little kid now.




As an advice, Let making a discussion about Turkey's defence technologies and programs aside, You as a British, should better try to improve your mother tongue skills.. Troll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## poseidon

cabatli_53 said:


> As an advice, Let making a discussion about Turkey's defence technologies and programs aside, You as a British, try to improve your mother tongue.. Troll



"As an advice, Let* HAVING* a discussion about Turkey's defence technologies and programs aside, You as a British,* SHOULD* try to improve your mother tongue.. Troll"

Maybe I should learn turkish? maybe then you will actually start making more sense kid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> "As an advice, Let *HAVING* a discussion about Turkey's defence technologies and programs aside, You as a British,* SHOULD* try to improve your mother tongue.. Troll"
> 
> Maybe I should learn turkish? maybe then you will actually start making more sense kid.



Troll, It would be a great pleasure to teach you about my mother tongue as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

cabatli_53 said:


> Troll, It would be a great pleasure to teach you about my mother tongue as well.



Yeah, hopefully you will actually make sense then.
in the mean time troll, go learn a few things about your copied hardware so we have something to talk about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> Yeah, hopefully you will actually make sense then.
> in the mean time troll, go learn a few things about your copied hardware so we have something to talk about.


 
Troll, Then, Teach me about our copy products. With this way, I can benefit from your ultimate intelligence and knowledge level about Turkey, Turks and defence programs. Don't forget to tell about S. Korean-Turkish Attack helicopters as well. I am waiting for your detail information about programs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

cabatli_53 said:


> Troll, Then, Teach me about our copy products. With this way, I can benefit from your ultimate intelligence and knowledge level about Turkey, Turks and defence programs. Don't forget to tell about S. Korean-Turkish Attack helicopters as well. I am waiting for your detail information about programs...



I am still waiting for you troll to prove me wring.
I said your T-129 is just a A-129 with few modification, go ahead kid, prove me wrong then "expert".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

cabatli_53 said:


> I am waiting for your next ownage Troll. Your OWNAGE style is so deadly. You are so ambitious man and Your intelligence/knowledge level make me blind in such serious subjects so I can't respond what you claimed... So bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To feel happy, Remember your previous posts related with Turkish defence industry my troll friend...



Turkish Troll industry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> I am still waiting for you troll to prove me wring.
> I said your T-129 is just a A-129 with few modification, go ahead kid, prove me wrong then "expert".




Troll, If you really wonder What I have told about T-129 Atak program. Check it in other threads in Turkish defence section I have typed tens of times about modifications, design efforts, differences, improvements, electronics, avionics, Turkey's contribution, missiles, ATAK team with project model. Nothing is secret about Atak or any other project. 

To talk about a project, Get some basic knowledge at least instead of starting a flame war with lots of nonsense statements.



So}{eil said:


> Turkish Troll industry



Yes, Our troll industry is doing well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

^^^

whatever Kiddo, keep fooling yourself.
you comment is nothing but this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BaybarsHan

Arkadaslar kapidaki köpege kemik atmayin yoksa hep havlar bunlar, muhattap olmayin en iyisi yoksa gidecekleri yok.
*
"Do not feed the trolls"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahin Vatani

poseidon said:


> "As an advice, Let* HAVING* a discussion about Turkey's defence technologies and programs aside, You as a British,* SHOULD* try to improve your mother tongue.. Troll"
> 
> Maybe I should learn turkish? maybe then you will actually start making more sense kid.



 that is textbook definition of OWNAGE!!!



BaybarsHan said:


> Arkadaslar kapidaki köpege kemik atmayin yoksa hep havlar bunlar, muhattap olmayin en iyisi yoksa gidecekleri yok.
> *
> "Do not feed the trolls"*



This guy goes on every thread and posts same BS, you don't have an original thought at all do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> ^^^
> 
> whatever Kiddo, keep fooling yourself.
> you comment is nothing but this




Making some fun with biassed idiots who has nothing to contribute but trolling, is priceless Even If thread goes into wrong direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## poseidon

cabatli_53 said:


> Making some fun with biassed idiots who has nothing to contribute but trolling, is priceless Even If thread goes into wrong direction.



I actually feel sorry for you, my statement about your copied T-129 still stands, feel free to disprove it kid.
as I said how can you, when it is a copy?
poor turk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

poseidon said:


> I actually feel sorry for you, my statement about your copied T-129 still stands, feel free to disprove it kid.
> as I said how can you, when it is a copy?
> poor turk


 
Vooowww, So many Iranian depression and agression in Turkey's thread. To reach all detail information about T-129 Atak program, Italian contribution, manufacturing shares, the technologies based on what, avionics' standarts, software developments, mission computer's evolution by years, active field trials, AT missiles' so critical parts, penetration ratios, domestic IR technologies basedon, in trial performance and many more, You have to find the proper thread related with T-129 Atak in Turkey's defence section of PDF. Read and learn all about Atak program without any biass, propaganda (but I know that You don't wonder anything related with progrms. You have an itching about Turks and Turkey so You are here just for trolling)

so I don't have anything to talk with a troll hiding under different countries' flags, who came thread to judge the Turkey's engineering capabilities without having any idea WTF is going on in country, What's the project model, Which side is responsible for what...etc. Firstly, Learn the name of programs, Then think about discussion for them. As I said, To reach details, Find the adress I gave you. You will find more than What you are aiming here with trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## poseidon

You're just waffling bull crap again. if you lack the ability to disprove my point then don't try and send me somewhere else kid.
 just pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

hey it was your super advanced industrilized country?
just 15 page NATO made things?
and then you were calling Iran's ecnmy just depended on OIL.while we show you 60 pages IRANIAN made things?????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## poseidon

kollang said:


> hey it was your super advanced industrilized country?
> just 15 page NATO made things?
> and then you were calling Iran's ecnmy just depended on OIL.while we show you 60 pages IRANIAN made things?????



Their equipment is so advanced and stealth that we can't see 90% of it here. in reality there is 2000 pages here, but we can't see it because of how stealth their things are. please don't anger them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BaybarsHan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shahin Vatani

kollang said:


> hey it was your super advanced industrilized country?
> just 15 page NATO made things?
> and then you were calling Iran's ecnmy just depended on OIL.while we show you 60 pages IRANIAN made things?????



That is the epitome of irony 



poseidon said:


> Their equipment is so advanced and stealth that we can't see 90% of it here. in reality there is 2000 pages here, but we can't see it because of how stealth their things are. please don't anger them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

kollang said:


> hey it was your super advanced industrilized country?
> just 15 page NATO made things?
> and then you were calling Iran's ecnmy just depended on OIL.while we show you 60 pages IRANIAN made things?????


 

Dude, Turkey's industrial share in total economical incomes are clear with statics. It isn't important wheather they are introduced in a forum called PDF or not. Grow up a littile bit. As an advice, Firstly try to built a simple armoured personnel carrier and serially produce them which will be on par with Western equivalent, then come here to judge Turkey's engineering capability, economy by industrial brends. Talking big While Your economy depends of %75 petrol incomes is so stupid. 

60 pages propaganda with %4-5 share in country's total economy is priceless. 





poseidon said:


> You're just waffling bull crap again. if you lack the ability to disprove my point then don't try and send me somewhere else kid.
> just pathetic.




As I said, You as a troll is the latest person who I will discuss such things in a forum. Grow up or read What I have told about the programs you have mentioned, Then come here to talk about something usefull. Otherwise, Noone eager to listen your trolling so Making fun with the trolls like you make me enjoy...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

They are very jeleous as they cant even make a APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheJewverine

Serious question: Are there a lot of turkey farmers in Turkey? It seems like there would be, but then again that could just be a name coincidence...


----------



## kollang

cabatli_53 said:


> Dude, Turkey's industrial share in total economical incomes are clear with statics. It isn't important wheather they are introduced in a forum called PDF or not. Grow up a littile bit. As an advice, Firstly try to built a simple armoured personnel carrier and serially produce them which will be on par with Western equivalent, then come here to judge Turkey's engineering capability, economy by industrial brends. Talking big While Your economy depends of %75 petrol incomes is so stupid.
> 
> 60 pages propaganda with %4-5 share in country's total economy is priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, You as a troll is the latest person who I will discuss such things in a forum. Grow up or read What I have told about the programs you have mentioned, Then come here to talk about something usefull. Otherwise, Noone eager to listen your trolling so Making fun with the trolls like you make me enjoy...


you are funny
first of all.50 % of our economy is depends on oil and we have proved it many times for you guys.
and everyone know your economy is based on invisible economy(if you know what i mean).
second,dont be a child.just compare both countries's life's good products.which one is better?
because i havent seen any LED TV or more than five model Refrigerator,or even a simple phone or tablet.
the same with car industry.as you seen for sure Iranian made cars there for sure.
and .........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

First , in turkish india is also called Turkey land , and in other languages turkey isnt called turkey but turkiya etc , also serious question , in israel is their many hairy apes or isit just coincidence that the apes are in europe



TheJewverine said:


> Serious question: Are there a lot of turkey farmers in Turkey? It seems like there would be, but then again that could just be a name coincidence...


----------



## Targon

Its all depends on interests of investors, they're producing a large variety of military vehicles, buses, trucks, if they want to create a local car brand, they can.

Major and small appliances, tvs and many other electronics are already being produced by local companies.

Shortly, its all depends on the investor's interest, we have the capacity its not about that.


----------



## TheJewverine

Ottoman-Turk said:


> First , in turkish india is also called Turkey land , and in other languages turkey isnt called turkey but turkiya etc , also serious question , in israel is their many hairy apes or isit just coincidence that the apes are in europe



We don't really have too many primates, seeing as it is a desert climate.


----------



## SOHEIL

MADE IN TURKEY or MAKING TROLLS


----------



## Ottoman-Turk

HAHAHAHAAH



TheJewverine said:


> We don't really have too many primates, seeing as it is a desert climate.


----------



## cabatli_53

kollang said:


> you are funny
> first of all.50 % of our economy is depends on oil and we have proved it many times for you guys.
> and everyone know your economy is based on invisible economy(if you know what i mean).
> second,dont be a child.just compare both countries's life's good products.which one is better?
> because* i havent seen any LED TV or more than five model Refrigerator,*or even a simple phone or tablet.
> the same with car industry.as you seen for sure Iranian made cars there for sure.
> and .........




While international respected sources are pointing Iranian dependancy on petrol incomes with all statics, It isn't important How Mollahs described their World of Wonder Iran and its economy (so called 17. biggest of the World, %50 dependancy on petrol, fully self sufficient at industry, an independant country as a role model... bla bla). 


Secondly, If you want, We would never disscuss the quality comparisons of life's good products because You never come close to Turkish institutes *(One of the biggest of Europe, taking the biggest market of Europe in their hands) *which has many distribution in Europe and Asia and exporting their wellknown products worldwide. 

I don't care wheather you have seen any Turkish LED TV or more than 5 models refrigerator It is your ignorance because Neither variety/capability of Turkish industry only consists off the number of posts in "Made in Turkey" thread (as some of trolls mentioned) locating in PDF, nor limited with the things you have seen before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

cabatli_53 said:


> While international respected sources are pointing Iranian dependancy on petrol incomes with all statics, It isn't important How Mollahs described their World of Wonder Iran and its economy (so called 17. biggest of the World, %50 dependancy on petrol, fully self sufficient at industry, an independant country as a role model... bla bla).
> 
> 
> Secondly, If you want, We would never disscuss the quality comparisons of life's good products because You never come close to Turkish institutes *(One of the biggest of Europe, taking the biggest market of Europe in their hands) *which has many distribution in Europe and Asia and exporting their wellknown products worldwide.
> 
> I don't care wheather you have seen any Turkish LED TV or more than 5 models refrigerator It is your ignorance because Neither variety/capability of Turkish industry only consists off the number of posts in "Made in Turkey" thread (as some of trolls mentioned) locating in PDF, nor limited with the things you have seen before.


you just trolled.nothing else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

Only Vestel (Watch carefully now and compare it with your poor institutes you mentioned as something important against Turkish institutes to feel yourself deluded in Made in Turkey thread)

*-11 R&D institute*
*-13 foreign, 26 home institute*
-Exporting own products in *106 Foreign countries*
-*12000 workers*
-*1200 sale point*
-*600 service *
-*60000 smee and subcontactor workers*
-*10 billion Euro income in last 5 years*

-Vestel is *World's biggest OEM, ODM* production center
-*27,5 million LCD, LED production capability (annual)*
-Vestel have *%28 share for Whitegood markets* in all Europe
-Vestel have *%11 share for refrigerator markets in all Europe*
-Mersin Vestel City is known Europe's biggest, World's second biggest production center
-Europe's sole Laptop production center


We are not paper tigers like you. Ask our institutes in Europe, They will tell you the painfull truths about them... That's just Vestel. There is another one called BEKO, the biggest rival of Vestel in domestic and World market...










kollang said:


> you just trolled.nothing else.



Dude, Don't worry. Just type to feel happy. Anyway, It is clear Who is trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

kid,just compare it with snowa,sanam.
http://snowa.ir/fa/&#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1607;-&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1740;.html
Sanam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cabatli_53

kollang said:


> kid,just compare it with snowa,sanam.
> http://snowa.ir/fa/&#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1607;-&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1740;.html
> Sanam




You are pointing Turkey's LED as "0" and white-good industry as *poor* When It is compared with "mighty" paper tiger propaganda Iranian one and I typed some statics of just* one Turkish white-good and LED TV producer, VESTEL.* No need others...


-Vestel is *World's biggest OEM, ODM production center*
-*27,5 million LCD, LED production capability* (annual)
-Vestel have *%28 share for Whitegood markets* in all Europe
-Vestel have *%11 share for refrigerator markets* in all Europe
-Mersin Vestel City is known Europe's biggest, World's second biggest production center
-*Europe's sole Laptop production center*
-*11 R&D* institute
-13 foreign, 26 home institute
-Exporting own products in *106 Foreign countries*
-*12000 workers*
-1200 sale point
-600 service 
-60000 smee and subcontactor workers
-*10 billion Euro* income in last 5 years

After typed all those World class (one of the biggest production center and many R&D institutes) statics, Is it necessary to compare Vestel with yours ?

Don't fool yourself dude, *Collect all your institutes working in this area, Then come here to compare all of them against just Vestel* in terms of annual income, R&D payment, service points, worker numbers, export rates...etc . No need to mention quality level of Turkish products or other institutes working similar areas such as BEKO, Arçelik, Demirdokum...etc

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

cabatli_53 said:


> You are pointing Turkey's LED as "0" and white-good industry as *poor* When It is compared with "mighty" paper tiger propaganda Iranian one and I typed some statics of just* one Turkish white-good and LED TV producer, VESTEL.* No need others...
> 
> 
> -Vestel is *World's biggest OEM, ODM production center*
> -*27,5 million LCD, LED production capability* (annual)
> -Vestel have *%28 share for Whitegood markets* in all Europe
> -Vestel have *%11 share for refrigerator markets* in all Europe
> -Mersin Vestel City is known Europe's biggest, World's second biggest production center
> -*Europe's sole Laptop production center*
> -*11 R&D* institute
> -13 foreign, 26 home institute
> -Exporting own products in *106 Foreign countries*
> -*12000 workers*
> -1200 sale point
> -600 service
> -60000 smee and subcontactor workers
> -*10 billion Euro* income in last 5 years
> 
> After typed all those World class (one of the biggest production center and many R&D institutes) statics, Is it necessary to compare Vestel with yours ?
> 
> Don't fool yourself dude, *Collect all your institutes working in this area, Then come here to compare all of them against just Vestel* in terms of annual income, R&D payment, service points, worker numbers, export rates...etc . No need to mention quality level of Turkish products or other institutes working similar areas such as BEKO, Arçelik, Demirdokum...etc


you are funny mate
it seems you havent visited MADE IN IRAN thread yet.
go there and dont waste my time.
this is already up to pakistani brothers to judge who are trolling here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cabatli_53

kollang said:


> you are funny mate
> it seems you havent visited MADE IN IRAN thread yet.
> go there and dont waste my time.
> this is already up to pakistani brothers to judge who are trolling here.


 

Honestly, I don't care How many pages Made in IRAn thread fulled or How actively propaganda you are doing in there. What I have interested is that You called Turkey's LED as *"0"* and White good sector as *poor* to measure your dck to claim that Mine is biggest and I gave you just one example with statics, *VESTEL* against all your white-good sector. You sucked so bad. No need to introduce every single things for delusion...

You unfortunately pouched your tongue after the statics I have introduced and can't type anything related with what I have typed about VESTEL and called me being a troll Despite official statics. If you can't compete with me regarding discussion, Call all your other trolls, Never mind. Official truths always talk If you talks with me, not propaganda or paper efforts. 

Due to the fact that You like claiming the ultimate things you don't have any idea about other's capabilities to make favour of your country to point as a king in region, It is so clear to Own you in every page...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cabatli_53

Ok Dude, Do you know the meaning of this advertisement ? Firstly watch it carefully and tell me What it is pointing...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehmeTcc

kollang said:


> kid,just compare it with snowa,sanam.
> http://snowa.ir/fa/&#1589;&#1601;&#1581;&#1607;-&#1575;&#1589;&#1604;&#1740;.html
> Sanam



Really, are you comparing Europe's consumer goods giants (BEKO, Vestel) with these companies? Sad to see the what malnutrium can cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BaybarsHan

ya ne konusuyorsunuz bunlarla hala, petrol ve gaz olmasin göreyim o zaman ne yapiyorlar. 

it ürür kervan yürür.


----------



## TrMhMt

Wowww i just saw that iranian trolls were here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Dear kollang 

Leave them alone ...


----------



## TrMhMt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ottoman-Turk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Targon

Karsan v1






Was the favourite partipicant for the New York's new taxi tender last year, was favourite in the polls, eventually Nissan is choosen by officials though.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Killuminati

Engine (70 HP) also 100% Turkish:






If the foreign powers didnt make bad propaganda about this car and if Turkey kept investing in it, we would have now something like a Mercedes, whole made by ourselves. Ahhh Turk milleti ahh, neler yapabilirsin nelerrr ama yaptirtmiyorlar iste.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yampire

informative piece of work


----------



## cabatli_53



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Setting

Killuminati said:


> Engine (70 HP) also 100% Turkish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the foreign powers didnt make bad propaganda about this car and if Turkey kept investing in it, we would have now something like a Mercedes, whole made by ourselves. Ahhh Turk milleti ahh, neler yapabilirsin nelerrr ama yaptirtmiyorlar iste.



Wow! Turkey can design a car!


----------



## cabatli_53

Setting said:


> Wow! Turkey can design a car!



Designing a car doesn't make any sense. Turkish Republic designed own passanger and fighter aircrafts in 1930's and cars in 1960's but Cause of some reasons, The production brands are closed. You know It is just a matter of desicion for Turkey but The important thing is to making a car which will be able to compete with leaders at international markets. 

Onuk Sazan S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

^ turks should promote this in the gulf region get some investment going.


----------



## TR.1

Setting said:


> Wow! Turkey can design a car!



lol thats designed in 1970 car not 2012 clever boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-123456

longbrained said:


> 1- If you do not like the price, stop buying. Iranians are not forcing you to buy. It is free market economy. Communism is long gone. Also Russia is giving a small discount on the gas to Turkey because it has won other major trade concessions from Turkey. If Turkey gives those trade concessions to Iran, I am sure Iranians would reconsider. Also let's not forget that Iranian gas is more expensive to produce since Iran must get alot of machinery for gas production on black market as it is under sanctions. Russia is not under sanctions. And actually it is Turkey that wants to be an opportunist here. Turkey has raised the issue of the price after the latest sanctions against Iran, thinking that they can milk Iranians for it because of sanctions. That is their way of brotherhood renegading on a previous agreement between themselves. Anyways, Iranians as stubborn as they are, said no and no. Completely according to Islam in which you have to honor your agreements in full.
> 
> 2- Iran has been fighting PKK like men, sending in soldiers to kill the real terrorists while Turkish air force has been bombing civilians which Turkish state even has accepted. It is the best buddy of Turkey (Israel) that is training PJAK to kill Iranians. What Turkey has done about that?
> 
> 3- Their support for Armenia is not without a reason. Armenians have a constituency in Iranian politics and they influence decision making in Iran since they have a population there. It is natural for such a thing to occur. Also expansionist terrorist groups like grey wolf and Azerbaijan's dictatorship trying to teem up with America to break up Iran is not helping the matter. But over all Iranian policy is a balanced one. France humiliated you people by making Armenian issue on par with holocaust. What did you do about that? At least Iran does not humiliate you.
> 
> 4- All muslims support Sharia law. If you do not, make sure you have as little muslims in your country as possible. It is not related to Iran if Turks want to become Muslims.
> 
> 5- Now on this one you are really a joker. Nabuco pipe line is not happening because Europe is opposing it and not Iran since the pipe line passes through Iran and Iran will be one of its suppliers. It is actually you and your European allies who are blocking it by sanctioning Iran. Go read on the matter more before making such funny comments.
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 1- It is good and mature that Turkey did not take part in sanctions against Iran. It shows that Iran-Turkish relations are mature enough that one disagreement on one area does not affect others.
> 
> 2- Turkey with Brazil did make the nuclear deal as PER THE LETTER OBAMA had written to them. And Iran accepted it out of friendship with Turkey and Brazil. But America slapped you so hard that you have not yet recovered from it yet.
> 
> 3- It would be great if Turkey does not help NATO to attack Iran and even prevent it since Turkey is the strongest army in NATO after US army. But the anti-Iran radar has put things in doubt now. Only time will tell on this one.
> 
> 4- Turkey took revenge for the slap on the face Americans had given Turkey by voting against that resolution. Though it had no effect on Iran, since Turkey does NOT have veto in UNSC and the resolution was accepted and sanctions became effective. But Iran appreciated both Turkey and Brazil for their brave move.



1-we are close to no more deals with Iran.

2-Iran,Russia,Armenia,helping PKK.Israel,US helping the kurdistan government.

3-Humiliate?Do you know the meaning of that word?
Ask a turk if he/she cares about those countries passing laws and accepting genocide against armenians.
Very easy we changed government in france and now they know not to mess with us.

4-You are the biggest joker,sharia law?
Tell me which muslim country wants sharia-law?
Dont come with Arabs,a country besides arabs?
5-Now there you are right,we dont want the nabuco project anymore.
Iran should not try to mess with us.
Just be happy Erdogan is there,otherwise we would have given permission to Israel and the US to attack Iran.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
1-we should have taken part in the sanctions against Iran,it will backfire when the have nukes(erdogan again)

2-Yeah right,if Turkey(erdogan)didnt help you there you would have gone down allready so be happy erdo helped you out.
recovering from what?
I must say you got alot of fantasy,and you are from pakistan?

3-we will help NATO attack Iran(not officialy)
The radar is a beginning of that dont you think?

4-They appreciated it so much that they are threathening us about Syria.

In conclusion,i see now why your name is LONGBRAINED.
It takes time from one side of your brain to the other thats why you make such fantastic comments.
And which rational thinking person is going to believe this fantasy of yours besides other longbrained people?


----------



## RayKalm

Wonder why this died out?


----------



## madmusti

Turkish Studio - Turkish Engine - Turkish Game


----------



## matmat26

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matmat26



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matmat26

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUExQWFhUWGBwbGBcYFxkgHhwdHRsaGBgdHBocHiggHRolHBkYITEhJSkrLi4uGh8zODMsNygtLiwBCgoKDg0OGhAQGywlICYsLCwvLCwvLTQsLCwsLCwsLCwsNCwsLCwsLCw0LCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAIDBQYBBwj/xABGEAABAgQDBAcGAwYFAwQDAAABAhEAAyExBBJBBSJRYQYTMnGBkaFCUrHB0fAHFOEjYnKCkvEVQ6KywiQz0nOTo7MXU2P/xAAZAQADAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAX/xAAzEQACAgEDAgQEBQIHAAAAAAAAAQIRAxIhMQRBE1Fh8BQykbEiUnGB0QUjQmJyocHh8f/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8AwqhnyodKRYE0FTdRqWesT4eYVBCSwAoFFmANKt3QsGlLgqTnBDBIu+lqmLQYYpWkmUSXYJNUlrgPpl0NnjkkzmsrykBQOYN5CnHiPKCUTJkgqAV2xkANEqBvm5VBAPLhCVIopKiz7xGV6gsk0qkMYiE+YkApIT1dCCE0ej5SKli2pYcBRwfeygzYkoLmFRnJSyg4yh1AnKyQWcgAGrMSDe8KJSkTZstJcOquU2QomzhnagPHuiw2FMRJzzcwMxjUjM4Jynq2IGZiS5UCDlqN6BcAyp03rCF9sHMRVRsQTUHNV4c1+EOxAZyHbeKiplEsRmJqe4HVy99WizEkolCYhMtQdxnSMymIACEsSoOFOGahzUYxWiSHWGIToOAdnPKo5xZ7VmBDIOXrC6TL30nQoWtjloc+7beNKxnBq7BAmwVSymZ1qAoKTlAOYKC/ZKSNeTgXc0gTHSSJh9nMXyvYFmcDd8AdNGhYJZCj7KjQaV73pSh5GFPxAUpYzUSCEvWhelRUVPprCctqEd/LBKTVWhJsBp8xpCkllOwqkMSTxDONXZj3veJJynygkNlSwAIDtdT/ANqwFPUpg5NO/wC6iIVpgHzQCtQBQpqgjMxYeyVJBI7xVu6AU4n9pRlAagMGIqT5mHyv2hIIY2eg0ryr9tClYZCV1UxqQG9ochp9tFUrHYYqaAo5X7RYO7jRxe3CCJCFu5BJVTLusASC7ClebRWSkhOVSno7GlqtukVZi/e1LxZYOeQrezHK1adgGjGyTdiT48ZcSWi1wS5jzEzUHMi6TUtqRw5tBk3ByVJfJlWBvezSuWj6s71G7rFGZoKinO5HZNnBLEOA41FeVKxcbNxITKyKzALerAhTu+9oaxjOG93TJB8ZilJYJAyuQ6UliGYANpUgteIkylqUTlS7sNEnkRoOUX0uWMqqpy7rZhlZhVnfUHTXuiglYts4IBWHBCiaPSjU4tXh3QQdrgQXh8EHIVMSE2IuRRxl1rxrcxYTmMtaKEA0D9oA6GpBq3PLFHNnKSApZLqDpqxbQtrc827ossJiUKqpSQaDICedyTWz2s45gbfIg7GZFlDVWmpIehalbCgGjVPCJQQDlcIAZRTvVJSAHr42owOsCGTvKLskClq6g005cuLPEtOZaUuQv2VMWI4V+/k1TewB0zHrSv8AaAFjQUI7w1wfjDV4kKIclSVEO6d4CpYE0rqRwdtIF6iXQrVZszJcEm9SQwaCpMtLBKcygz0YMWLENrQVrrxioVGVgGowpbOVBKQk5ljRIdJFaPWjE3NqwyTIWzS07i3UhyK6VLPo/dziJUqYpSmSEbvE5Wq40fgQBYwQZhEsHKsBBTmBJvxsAAC4cc46NUZR3/8AR7UcXtEoJIGVLA1IJFntc30hyMYgqeW6BZ1Za1Aq7l39TygbGoRMRRIStxma6hqbX3hZu6GYXA+8oCjnRx3EAcKxhOuxJNLxBzGxt7XAg0ZvSLPF4bOlKkOmZUK4F3JfUm31igxCQRlQ2cEs3eL8QzcYNw+JUCUFLlQqWI0Ao4qw8Hgxz0t3x792NFinCyWG8PMfSFGXmbSykgkjlbuoeUKNlkn2ivoG5gE4gy1Z5YykGlXPoBF3NxIm4frlTUhf/wCtKj1gOa+WgCGN3cU0tTrOhpY2DeWtx92dIlmYrKhJUS9G48K6ONeENP0NtIZs7FlTy15VFVEKVcEkOMxUkBxWrjRquLLHyBLxAMvqE5nSBLWop9xRJUSoBW8OdYqV7MORRUopUA6EKYFQL1BJYpYKqNdNC6Qgqlq6tJUpgRUukB3YChBPKjavGu9JF0uTS4PYqvya1zlLQmXMyJlEWUoFWtUh2LAVjOhWXEKynKc2lAC4chmYXqIudobfVPRLRM3CUISvJQLKCplG+hBLfIQJsbOjFLyZSpKFNnSCKSyQMpKXLsGvV2ekKlKdLihJbtAMpXWLMqoWsgPVql1KLAmlTR3D6wJKdIoCCC1rkZrgsQWLMRxtaD8PtI/m1Tyd51KBSDu0OUpSCCAKMHDMIF2jiVH9osJK1kqUQGcklyoMzuczDQ6RLUUtgkqpI7iJoBzJUCskklKaXBdyAal7ilRaLDZOElKUVrUwpVgw450lVvEMTwpFGxJBXu5nOYg1qajjUM/GHzgN0Jck8bDmzU+/GWtyaLfbkhclSZZVXKlSWNgoZmUGoqte7XSsElakgmwszXJaoBfQ1bRo7IS5LF3Z1HyfjlbSth3C3wOzFz5ktAWn9oUgBZBFAAAprUsDyAgSTewfoAmVkUg3DBqhq1IuQKv8YLxSJvVpzgJSd5JOUKLpcUuQKtS6gCezGy2j0QRKVmBK0CiwiXmyABlUUSRvd54kMXqMZsRCJSd5TzTlLAZcqVlKTl7bBnIIcFyHymNliaTspQZmsNJKiATlC3yjQkFgH04eIgpOESsnI5VlLZaAb1ASLWN9IN2L0TxcwgiXlTxV9vF3NwGEwqgrE46XKUmvVyi5tlO4MxdnBpV+cYxxNvgFjffb39TKYRClqTk7RIYgauQe9/lF2jZmIVMSnqJgKTndLoNapcqpQWsWIjh6a7NwyWwuFmTSaZlkIBbi+ZeuqRrzikxv4mY1YyyBKwyNBLQCW/iW/oBGiwfmY9ETbo6O4uYD1iZYBFSTvcXJFC7l6WtxhL6ETwxSEzAe2yg7age89PusedS+me0XcY2c/eCPIhvSNJsP8U8VLUBikJno1WgBE0cw24ruYd8NYIA4J9iw25smchKf2MzqwXylCt2pLFQHM68uEC7HUAQkixAz8hb48Ld0esdH+kEnFSxMlLC0mmaxSfdWn2Veh8oKx2xZE7ty0k8QGPfz8YUumjVJk+GnweUbRxSHYJUmYGv2VeLvxAo0DY3Gq3c1WDcXD2sCG5c7a+h4/oLLX2ZhFGqAfoPSM1jugGJQFZFpmB3ax9YjwJIjw2ihEwgFWVKwABUA8C7O7uW431ghOMTlzBbAlikEWNbVelL0ZoA2hhJktTLldWAQAK5RWu8SXPedYFTJJFLA1I8a2teJlCuSXEuvzZMxgTRlJ1pZNiz046c4ikbSWAyl0IZjYvw0GvnFUJrkcLUuWo408RVojlzBmy1e7gm3n3axLgLSXMjHAXBcE72tgA1KV1+kFnELzBRL0t8O+sVWFS5KdSHAppy9YtELKQmigBcgi7mgJL89dYyn5Conwy1LTumoLvSoPafjcVaCzNDIBfUPmDeOj1LxTLnrlUlpcnwburx/tDJO2lpotDhVe1UeIiNDdio0UzYkqYc6kbxvUaU1D6RyK0bWlMMwDtz/AFhQ08nZ/ceo81nswBodXq5sw1alo5KJBYk5XcAkA+bXoIMmgZlhJJy0zdzCjaPwiWZs9KgDugPZWtasz/VuN43unRtYNjsQuYsqOatklyw4B9BpHNn4laUrCSUkJLHiCC4PK8TYnDqCiSCQQClwHawFwfKGYjDTJTKUDlpWmtQC1RresOMrLg+wtjSFT5iJQLKO6FOWFy5ABLAA+RjQdD9mnEYqaiSywmuZRKQpIUlrOzgWrSMfiitEwkKIJq6S1+63hFx0dxE6SOslKZSrCjkCrAEcn8ByjZOMd6G/M7gMBmnLQB7eVs1s0xMunEuoQb0oCBMVIyqBlFKUuoEpTlBIUxIBzE60F6wNsLEJRMMxTZpYUtKCHzzB2ENzW3kYfs7o/Oz5yplqJJ6sBRGa9eyCx0flFSinFF+G5cFUUgHImqsxcgCujZvdo9OPjFtiNhiSoS1HPMKQolBBTLcOQpVlHLoNSK6E04TBYZBTNmS0q1BOdf8AQh/UeMBz+mOGRSTIXNI9qYoIT4JS6j4tC0NjUMa5f090cw3R+cQDlDe7mD+FY1uz9nZGXjciZaUBKOsUlKiygRnU7kM6aO1GaMDiummMVRK0yEn2ZKQkt/EXXbnFWkZ1lS1FZ1UpRKj4mpgjFR35JkoX+FfX2j1vB7ckjMhGJmz1KsApMvM3ZR100pJGjux8hEmHn4tNJeCRh5csKznNLUqWGzIUCtQSQoOezejx5bgcQes5AcQ1BSLbEdIJs2WkKWpWVGUpzqBKQSRmYZcoJFKmgi1kp8BboI2htycp1LxJnFDkpKgJbMQgJlp3FknK5a9gQCTlsVj1rJzKJFd0PlTowQ+VNasBcvHdrY7rFD91LP6nR2uwL+sB5y5LuXd314xWpsSRKUJcDKSS7MS4emUjLVVrHU8YcrDs5CVBOjio7yQHLA0HOBKg5jUWNePi+hgqRj1p1LaBW8BwoaHhW71i9qGMlg3A3ReJkgkUSTVnDlzw77efdAsqblIKblwQQDdxTwjuHmhKgTUA2Z35XFPHWJAu+j/SCbgp6Z0rUATJdMsxHuq/euxuDycH6K2BteXiZKJspToWMyFG/AhXBSS6SI+Yp+PBR1aZaAAokKyjNUhhmqco4ORU8m3v4P7eKJy8IonJNdUqtpiU7wHDOgHxRxMUvIONz1BfTrCgOCo1SKD3jlcA1IcjR6u1CxczpLLRLTNmpMtCrFS5datQZ3Pg8eV7P6OTFYiahcuatEkgHqwh1ZnyEZlChA0c90bLZGwsSqYJg6yQUg1msreNSwzlVXLuwN6m+Kc73PQniwpbP6v39jVyJmGxaMySmYLEihHLiIp9p9B5Mxyh0KIYtR/KnoYZidoYiRiZCJyJSzNzBMxBUk0bt0r2qDvjS4TEKV2gB3En4gRSlb0s5cuFJalwea7U6EYmWhpQ6xIFA6X7gDdvCMlPkGWVJUkpIoQzEa1EfQEVe3NgScUlpid4DdWKKHjqORpA8cXwczx+R4nKm5S4URS9He/dyg9W0zmyrTukVdhf2k5RxibpZsCZhCxDoUaLFjy4gtVj4PGfKg1XsHr50asck8fmYNUWEuaNFEDQEhRHjy400iHEzSR2qOxYWf4axDKmZdKClbOeIAfSCygFikZQaqSVBhzpV7Xr4Rm/Ul7ABCvZJI++ccgufkzFyx53+EKHuO0VeGlhSstQCxL6EPqOYtz8YP2nhkJErKAouxIVYsN1rgA+8kF6Pd1NQzISFZjdjQsGDuC4FbcbwJtFahRROfLlUnK13LEli9rB6wPZcFnDiCe0AXaiXvU1axDsw84N2ul5aUlsjNkTRi16cy+lool4kWowS28kWAqaVsIsZGLnApySyUUcdWSosWUAqoNiAUgVDODFQwSnunRellednTZqEkIbKWzLISDw3lMD4RcI25hsOgIKgtSMpQUpKlhYyuQScmVwoBL+0e4Wew8AicoLnzUy1USmUvrUzCSR2Zs0GYCCU70tg5AYNvZ7pRPQmbPlSpScoWASxJ3HS5mEAklTmru51t3OCgrLuwOZ0jyk9Th0pU9VzSVKq7uKMT3mK7G7XxE0HrJqyAOyN1JqB2UsD4x3GLJlhLNVzul3YCrvz8oCArrUv/aIsZyZKylmji9A3GjDu+xEonb78/ukSTZKXQQe1ejMXZr1o1ecJeo3yMxyt9h7IAt9/YiKXNIMF4jClLlRDKJIqCbkOwNLG/OBxIHHhSBcDe7H4fEsFUDlN66keED9bE0qyv5fnCATdqitYO4A2flBEhStEvxoY4gG8XOCxcybL6lKU9WnIopDBRygod7ntuRxrziwoosQd4g8QKQQAEkG9LGo11B0p4itoJxOGJUpSU7qSXurImuXNRm5kJBJpeLHDYmUZas0qUhwQmYQ+8mrBIZip07zEaGzRbQikVhmLmztT9Wg7BykZsikUBU6w5KvcSkVSK66vekQLxuZqhNG1rzJJPDSlKAQ0TUpJyqaoYO9uNBryiHfYpHJZAWd1w/ZJPOjhj48o0mzdiTZXUYtMxIT1maWUl1FSC4GUtukpKSSRSM1Lm51m6lKc0BJc1oNYnxW1lTEoBPYQEJZKQMru1BWpd4FZLPpfZ89CwlaWyzEgpPJQCk+pSB3RbSpjgHjHnv4Z40zNmyCo1lqVLP8qyJf+laPKLza21VSETJuZpaas4q4zBIBPaLsBzjSKuTX7jl8qf7Denpy/lZnuYgDzSo/8YO2btAdZl4rI9HjynH9O8Ri0plT5aEgLCwpIUC6XGpOio1OB2hlmIVpnR/xeOHqJuGVHqdNi8Xp36WemQoyKPxGwTlMxS5SgrKUrQXch6hLsO+1i0XeB6Q4Wc3V4iUokOBnS5H8JLx2tNHlWgraOARPlqlzA6VCv1HAx4t0i2IvDTTLNQ9NHTUg9zU7weEe5RkvxJ2UZuFM1Hbk73ej2ge7teB4xE46lRM42jyxUtksWLFmezuAXP3YwsKpSAVJAJetAzi1G56c4knLSklIUMjb2YpNWeoSR7XDQjhDcKEAEKINWSa3Z25d+nCOCSrY52MUVmoysWP/AHEjTgaiFF/h8IAkdnixJo5drj4QonxYLavuLUil2YpWY0FB2mJI+zSkQY/AZ0qWhsxqUtYjtFNbsIiw6wVAZXcij3LfCDprAEmpN7HWnq2ka5FZoyPobsczJqZSkpKVTEFbg7yUEzWsTlUsISaMx4PE3S2ViMLiMStCkhKJoLpSbzgpRKQQRZLHw1jT/holKpsxbKZKCmj3UUHS3ZNuEZfp3JUjETZRCuqKgpDrNr+1U1J9Y6dThiRa7GR/xiYSmpUc2YKUXIIbjRt1JbkInk7UKgSpnNyb+DeMRTpFmCQz3reBxgyD2hXl+sc7akt2aLHJ9gna+NExKFLqop58h8gPCKVcxmPg8WE7BlbAqtow+MRK2dpvK8R6RUGl3NfAn5Aa8Q6yohIfRKQB4ARNmGdJJuoP5wQnZYBZaFDg5ieXgJY9l/E/WKlOKNIdLklvt7/YC2hOSJhyqdJux5D9YDGID3pF+MLL0QnyidMoDQDwESsySo6F0Mm7bRmkEsQAS5FhweJpcpeiFGnAxqRhl+6rTQ6289InkYNSgSxAAJBKTViAw5uYPGbeyH8DFczMj+QmmyD5wVhNlTwHCWD0JZno4OhDPSNNIwilFspu1rEVL9wixw8pctKgm4JzUSR2QokG7gNSvGBZpeRT6PEv8W/v0MgrYkxSnDJJJLZ6O9kkAbo9KcIr5mBmSl5VoByuWNQRrbQ/2ja41ajlK65humjs5GlqvFNtyY/VHUApJrUad7Bh4RcOobdMzz9JGGPXHsZrKK7oo3HnzgrDYGatsklSnsyCX7jEc4De0tG46KzVGUEhaU5ZaljMDViKBga1vYR1Raa3POk/IzsrozjjbDTB/KkfGAZ+DnIcLSUlJYgsCDwaPSJO2p6Rmbd5m8ZzF7e66fNK0hjKKP5kgkH4iH3Ffc1X4Wzz/h2Ir2Zubu3UH/hAPS7FFWJKXWpPVoOVJo6czluLJES/hoW2bjT/ABf/AFK+sDTJ74hdARkRf+NX1jCT/uL9H90dUY/2JPya+xTy1oVnImEihSkuGqDWhej8KxoU4iqXsCD6xV7WwqCUrEu9CUqtQkHXWlaMYBmbWmpB/ZpoW7YNmqwekY9Tic2mjp6LqseKElN8ssdrT0GasslCAWrlC1JW5cJ3iGypLVO8XuRFNO6tbAKZSVHIqtUh8tDQHMBUMKmkB4IzpxV1UoLyAqUz0SCHJdVnI84sp2z8fLyvhwgLDpBKa0ezvYvWO3U+55VG16P/AIgKly0omOspBJUpYUVBnACgkVdmfQsSTWPR8DjU4iSFDKpMxFQ70UCCDY8RUaGPn+d+clllpQksPc1roDF90Y6T4jD4hG8lSF3SwSCQHZgAxHHvvBqT2FbQNjpPVrmomf5cwpLIDEJCsjqvvFI3Q1Ao6QyRikoQUg5lAEEhwBokuWelKcfE6fFbP/N4hZkTCleISpSkmyZaAUrClNQGYEJYVIUTyim6Q4L8vkDCWpSWXwJBd0n2KEDJYACObJGrYppUB4crUkEKdxfMz+EKKcYlAowLEh2594+EKOTR6GWn0LqWjq98ls1AAl3Dh7Whk1jvMQTSwDA+MSYycUihSkZlu4FQC4smmsDHEKPYKVCgoB4UufCNpRKs0OwOlMvBhacq1LXlbNl/eKiWajqpc8xSK3pNtoYiYVOwygctRUPevoIotoEpWM9CwqQX1Z3q8QqYVYWrvPYHV+Q84tzlJUzqjDZMYuUT2WPjyB15H4xFMQRcEd/lEhl0I72791I9XghgkPnY7xBetwGfmQfKIcEdcJMBiWWYsJiACt0pIdVxV6FgRwf7eGIlSipjmTvtxoQKsbMfjEOHqbxy+hEieUtTycf7SH8YmnzcwGZKnNt76gn1ieVs/MyQpAUBYvU5i3KzXaD9sYKYiUjMlLD2kJUG/dVU3OsV4cqspThqM61YJwymUks+Ug97F2iAO5LNyiYJJFFI7ipviAPWMad7HXarcshtFOeYrfZYy0YGtzq5HhraOoxqXzMrMUJSzhhlKCG1AISac4B/KrAfLTjUjzAaIwqmj/fOKcpErFB8FudoIB3esAzKUTukuoAMxDFLcbvHUbRAIKEMBMzNRiMoQRQNXetSsVCXb9RHUKPD1H1iXORfgw8g3Gzs6iQGAACU8EgMkeXzik29Tq/5j8Isc54RU7fmsUdx+UVjtzTMerpYGl6fcrVj1aNRsvKJSXCVUIGYOz6jgecZJKnrzEabBzP2afvUx6EFweDJtcG36N4opkJAUbqfxUT8GjLdO8OhM1MxCQCtKszBnI1YakK9IPwc4plJKeb+ZaKPpJPok3cLFa+7FzTJSdms6BBtl4o8ZhH+hA+cVS5ebErRXelCxAsSTU6tFv0PpsiaeM7/AJSU/OKrDrH51jbKn4sW4GsY1/dj+j+53p100v8AUvsdXKcFI3XSwJ0LU87eMVGGlmZN6qtUij03RmUeZoe/jFzi+sALAkcLjy0POkB4KchRTPCSmYFFKkpAIBArQkNmc8bGN5xvg4r7kf4cocYuhUDh1OBzII9Uv4Rn8TKUJqmYHMTUga8790a/odgTKOJDBRKAlKczOCSCql2FW40iux2wZ2cqSO0DSo1Z6gAjW8TT3QWit2cpgQp6fQ/QQTg0Pi5TOTXhwI0i02XsNRcLUEvXepSqcoUHLl+GmkF7Ow0tE8b6TMUkZUoD5RaqqueIfgYmMfx2TJbNj0YgYZc0mWlai2ZSqsL5RSnaNNYD2xtdM0pSyGFmKQGUPAgeFxE/SfD4hSzLQJfVoNFFwsqygEqULnSM0rNKSAqoICmDdpq3Ds3DgOEKSi00U1sSdbyHiT8qQoECuBbvv4xyOIxpno20NlImsOqCEuXCU9rMzu/dBaEISGGFksP/AOadLVcR5urCTD2px/qV9YiXsoG830f5wpY33yf7F6X+Y1G3Fy1TlFSESywoCK87mKkdSoEFQlyzUl0uGaopTTWOSMPLCEy1pTMCQwU2VQBJUwUC91GhcVtFbtrZaAlIllRC5iQQtqUJ7QvVtBG8MNbp2bRlHTV7l7L2GSAqXMStJqDx1FRziL8kqURmytapNdSza1seIgfbeEVhMN1Ym1WEEMoOAsjMwBJFAqtIbJwMwSJqJubcCJqHJLb3VrDn/wBVBI5CNJY2k9yscm5U2T7mYJU2cqD1LZSSSH4lhzh8qTmUGKS81zWrAD6KinlDLZx4/SCJE9jUAkO2jOK8tT5+EYakdvhNcFgl1ZR1e8pSXVQPU2qS2mloIxs+Y05SVkJcWJBd3YcK1JivwSklSN5gizgA+0U8XOY8aP3xJMlnqwmoK1ksf3iAn/YfOK7Fqr397/8AQetac8tS0JWVITndLk7oIb94uA8CLky1SlqSgoUgp9olwpxrqDwgol50wuWQnKkvYqIQlvBR8oFWppCjV5kz0SH+KvSJl3/cvH2r0/n7EmBSVAnKlxqA3+wphn5gEsrPT3sszyCgCPOIcDLnLVllOVHRLinPlziTaGycQx6yTMu+YBWn7wp6xCto6JOKfr2RKyD7lf40H5oEOTggRuhf8pRM/wBrNFeJvL78IcJ3IeI+sRfobKL7M6pJBYhjwik6RhlIHL5/pGkk7QWG3iR7ruO5jRodg0JWoBYLMeyw0JGhF+UOM1B6iMuOWWLgYcJYeP1i7wmNRlSCoPBiZCVLLpBGUaDiY7/hco+wPB46fiYrlHnP+mzlw0XuBx8jqQOtl5hLU4zC7kMx7xGe27NSuUWUl0qBoRW4o3ePKHHY8pjQh+Z+9IiGwZZsVeY+kX8VB7Ev+nZV5G16MhtjfxTn/wDllj/jGcxEsHFKWV5coGhPsnhzaCNh42aJCZAUnq85umvbJu9nAMWG0ehU9RVOOcBnJCaMBe/CM3mj4t+S/wCS/h5/Dae7d8rigedj5SgyZmUguCUqBPcQPi0DTgCsEzJJFyF5joCXBQQ72PfAMrYBnKyyFrnHXq0EtVquwEX0voZiurpIII9pQCleZAc82jr8VLk4V0837Q/CYvDgpUQgEU3CoCmpAABHfE82bhJySkEFKVdkmYn1BykcbQAnoljfdWOYRE0vodjD7M0/yn5mJfUQ9oa6HJ7a/kKnz0tWXLyAEZk4io5sZYDeMXXQzo9gioGQZomIG91ipaixIYgoSAQXNR7tooU9CcZ7kzyH/lFbhti47C4lEtCZ1VZRlUzJUylJcFgAcpqYnXDt9g+Emk+Pqv5NpisAVTVhIdlLqeAJcwL+TB0B8o7PXi5Uzq8lAGUps2ZwFPmsa3aIc0+oJCWLMyL0PDgY83J0+ptuSTu+exxzw/idtEowSfcHp9IUCqXNH+ZM8HhRPw/+dEeEvzGT/LK4K8HhqsIotu1Pf/aNqMGOEIYPl6R6Pgo69jA4jALAOVNe75xWTMTOSUhYolQUxHDR+4mPUDghwiKfslKgxSD4RcYUB5ttTEhcyU5cJtyBJLWFnaPQNu4bqMcU9YmYmZKNGBBS0pTEKcMVBxzSbRV4voOhRzJzpLuA9PURnekWFxiikTUTFZEhKTcBIsxFhGlqgNOrY8paiSMqSOyijHUuQdNAwiI9GUl8k3uC0n4pf4CMXI2xjZGqiPdmB/U73rFzgenoFJ0kjmgv/pLfExDhFlxy5I8MsMT0dnJdWUKSA5UlSSABckO4HMgQDKWU1SbsRYihoRpTjGl2ft/DT6JmpJPsqof6VfJ4u5K2SEMCgWSQCnwCgfQCIeFdjaPVyXzIxUvEBiCGzdohzYEBgTxL300hYopKUITUIBqzOVFz8h4RptrbKTMydUiXKUFbxCCXH8OZh3gP6vyd0WlEfs5y0ngtAV6oNPFMRLFKjeHVY7t7e6MZt/aq8NJRJkkpmzxnWodoIciWkHTMxU/1pX4DaGMlsU4qaCOKs3+54m6QS3x046IOQdyAJYb+l/GNV0f6HCdurcKylSmNeyFBKEuz7yal6ltRG0Y0qOOc9UnLzGYr/qsOMUwE1KgjEBNiT2JjaZmY824vFRkjQ9HtnTJOKnYKaGM2StLFu1lE2USxIcFIsTc1ijCY5eoglKz1OiyOUKfYejDbmZx3PW7WhqQ1iQ8JCI0+w+j8qdJC1rmpUolikJKWBIqDXTjGMMbk6R05c0cauRk5f/cV/Cn4qgiNOroOrOoy8RLIISBnSpJpmJsFDUaxBO6IYtNkCYOMtaFejv6RU8Ul2JxdTia2ku/3MxNxiUqCFAuz2cNV9X0JgsHhaJMZseYgvNkrSR7yDpUXDGGIGkTLTSpb9zTH4mpuTVdiDYo3R3n4mN1s7pPOly+qLLQzbwqAQzA/V4xOxBuI7ou0RE21NtDxwjPHFSXZFlg9rCT/ANuUlJ4vbwZoOT0qnqLOlMUuGwEyY+RLtfeSPQkecSjCrlF1IqxPaFAGza33geNORjXDjyS2ijPNLDH5qsu17dxKWZaVPYFRDeZBe/kYYnpJjNMnm7a136fKKYbRbsoAAsHJ1Jb1I7iYZ/iCtAmnJ7Bhfl8ovVHzZn4b/Ki6VtzFqutHcUg8+fqYHOLnJdXWJBtuoAvQ2SIrE45VvlE0vaSAN4BS3cZjQBgeyDXU284pNS8yJJw8jR7KQuZLdSjU3o9H+o8o6Ojic2YrWS76cuVqCLDY8tSZKcw3i6jb2iSPQiDA/CM/DVnjZoxlNyKobCR+95j6RyLf7tCivBj5EeHHyMapZBu47wPnE8vCBYeoA/ed/VoJlycvsg68fUw4ynLlq81H6DwjtYwBWGQGcu2vDxIhySAS5cc7+h+UEDBJLuljyLx0YQNQV7k/SJGDhSVChY8Gr6ivnD1SAQHTXjR/jBKsPR90q4qSD6MRD5dCxKedLdwAp4RNAVM/YKF3AL+8SW+kZjbHQVJcop4fOPRcVh0lvPdUP7+cQDClmCyE8HHxIeCmM8S2l0Pmo0fu+sA4fG4vDHcmLAHsmqf6VUj3kSUuRn3rAbvyEVuM6NIW+YFQPcGPgkQ02M802f8AiJNTSdKSscUEpP8ASXST5RpsB06wk0MpZlnhMDD+oOn4QPtfoACf2YVXi31jK7S6Fzpb7pYRWoVIsMROlqx61BQUgzgXDEEFSVFjYisegSM8iatbgFIdLuT2DmvU6HQ/PyLCYdUogKHF/E0+EbvD9IwqWgEgTB2s1iR2Vc0nVIq5OjQDLLH45tsSJnW9bvVIUgtvzElG6AN0brGtA9YmxvQ5RUoyZ0pQJLJWVIUz0G8GJ8Yx8/awVi5c5WVIC0lTBgBmGY+pLmPTZc0EOC4OoNPRxCljjPk0x554vlMbiejWLlh1SFkcUDOPNDxr9gYdUuQhKgxAJI4OoqbvrE0sm4JAaoFj3tEiVROLFobZfUdS8sVF/qSFXaP3RI4QLJ2kaOh+JQtKv9JII084IlKv3wIuUurgqTwOVb1GigDZ9flG5yB6NsJAqqYjkpKx8mjmK2dJnB1y0F65gGPe6WivlKZg+X/3ZddGSXTf48ouBQXsITinyi4zlH5W0Y3ov0YTMwsiYJiklUpKju5qkA0AYtUxoZXQokA9eADxlK+aof0AP/RYbT9hLt/CI1ImKbtH0+kYywQbujoh1eWKpS+x5yrYs4ZwCAxoa5SCCoPbeLAM+ovqRs7owpeImSz7KUqszPxU9aWYa8q7YpRv7tJjZkvR/eDVCjdwbgG9YecYpIDNYB7ngHJuYpYorhCl1WV8yKWX0IGpHmYIR0Rkp7Sk+Q+cLa+IWJZKSpyUijkgFQBNK0DxzKBcFZYguCK1YjOQQBwc99I0WJJXsZPNOTpt/UnOxsKEkZno1K/AQJJ2JIRlAZYAS7g10UGZrFwXozWhSlBLmjkuwctQBieNOJvCTigVZKuz99Wh0kZ2WgmDQw1c4w8yhx+/SOCSdFekYOJZEH4fD6x2JeoVy8z9IULQBnaJsnvr8yYeUjgRy/sYmlyiW5as3x8okWliNY1ZIEFud2/MfrD0yl2JHfpBaZLkAeT/AKxIrDEV8Ax/vCaBAEySr2Rm5g/SJJeHUBaw1/WCMpFPn+kPSl7/AH5QDBZbg1Pi1olWtJqsJUeLB/IisSiVrA5noTQvfu9C0FWASALgB7Okmnelo6pQCQwtcA3/AJVQk5TYEniD4xIjCjRIPx8rGFRQEpGfeEpTaOoAeQU79whmK2eopZkpT3KV8UxbZXoGDeCn7vrHGY+0TzofL9IBUZLF9GJcwEKJJ4iWKd1BGK2r0NxMsnqQZqeDEKHf7PrHry5YLpLfzB6a6h9YfKkAJISAE8QgV9KwBR88bW2Pi0Dew8wDVRAbzBiqwc3FSTmlKmS/4VEDxFj4iPpebJSRVzyenp9Ipcf0dkTKFDPoP1gsZ5LgPxBxkv8A7qETR+8Mqv6k09I0uz/xJw6qTUzJR4kZh5pr5iJdudAvcB5On5xk8b0HnByAD4EfGkPUTsz1DZu1ZU11SpiVgnQjgNIskLjwQ4DESCrKVJcEHKTY3t4HygjA9LMdIoJylAezMGYeZ3vWGpBpPeQqHZqR5RgPxSmCk6Qk80KY/wBKvrFx/wDlHDtSXNfgQn/yirQtLNn0BV/0WH/9FH+0RpFzABHiuyPxFRIlIlhCzkGUW7I7L1uzRzH/AIozlUlygnmov6D6wWPSz2CZiUiA5+0Ui6gI8NxPTLFzP8zL/CB83gBeLnTO3MWrvJ+FoWpBpPdTtlCiySpZ4JBP+3uidEqar/Ly81kP5Bz5x4pgZuIQxStY7iY1ew9sYsmi83IinjSDUFI9MkbO99T8hT6wRhsChCioJ3jTMS9OA4eEUuy9ozlAZkg8WpGgkrUdG8R8HeEMlSe6HtDQocfvu+sdz8/SADrff2IULNwMKACikpL1/T11h5TqYYhZdhby+fyh5KrOWHCnmTDaJsdLQGNNe6JAgs7U5iBxIFKk+L/CJCxDXHEn7LwASpldzXdxDFHgKQz8yBQOGtlAiRSgxLhvvlBQWRTATZk+P0jiJBpVXPn5l4ZLmrKmSlLdxf8AvBUsLU7JqLkmnobwMBwDBnfv+sOlEiiR30p6QFPVNSfYJ/dUKd8S4OYpjnPkR8xBVjsJrb78oeEk0ueZgHFLLjKSOLK08BD0LIZISVPcufGhhaR6gnrFIuC3p/UPnD0TpStWPAn9YBVhStTqFNXUfg7QlYVJ1CnrQfO0OkLcWL2dNzEoU6TxV9AI7I2YLFDq8fnCwyVpO6ogcKHzAdvu0WcmaVCoCm1PHuJgbaAhTJdLFQBGhTX0gWdhARUp8T8jV4LmoVXKan2Wb5UgWbhl0zFID8j8W+cSkNgWK2HLmMFAK8x8b+UZ/a3QaUoEhLffIARtMMr3kgjjZvKG4wywNxSM3CqifvnBQjx7Ffh1NcsKaAJV8TSKTF9Cp0vtJI749sQuaTlevAsB+sSqwCm3kpUXsks3CkDiwUjwJGwCbQThuj5JykFzyPxEe4y+jaFF1ICS9N8+mkGo2BLFxbgKQmmNM8cwXQ3Vu8lmHjWLjD9EGoEFT6ggD6x6lh8EhJYJbg30/vE88ZakFXcmGkJmC2Z0NU4OYJbR3eNHg9kIS1HI94f2i2TOKvYy+HxibK9xUQ2vMEQSMONADyFPQwWgcB4f3pHMobh/FT4Q9CHB9rl+rwhjR68r+doRvz8X+cOWT7zciPhHQktw72PyhgRmSDUjzZ47EasQHqfJX6iFDpiM2cSCCkKydzP6CFKlAN2lE6qfzgWSt07qSBx/vDUAF879zkxppM7LZKVk2SBxPyiGapSXSHVwKf7wkrKmdj5RLKkkHssbsC3idIngYPKSSHY8zU+TER1aaVVbQAfAGC5oAABUx0AJPOI0KQmoSoq4lqffdAFHJeIIGVJXzND/AGiSZhFLIIAPEuT8qQuuU27l7y1ecMUsv2l14fUXg7jJF4IihUUDmfNjw746lCB7yqd7+Mdk5N4qNRd/sw5U0Cm+NWEFAITHoEgDiR+sS69otyIHyeIkqrmDAc7n6xxbGovYZXHx7oVDskSEg1IHeLeKo4cQA7aaX8rCG5QakgH94/K8RBdwCTWrM/iWtBQWOXNWQGon74F4mkr4CvEP9XhkpJ9lIDXe/nHFt7ZLcGYffhBXYLCPzWXdLPxI+PGOTMGiakFJGbRwT8C/xiNEv3QMraP6jWJUYF6ggeLh+6E6XAyOXsZhvlXh8uUM/wANq+amlgT8oOkgsyS7fvOn6xItaR7Ifin5tX0hamFIiw2CSOyK/vN9+QgxUv3h/T9v5RCqUSHEwUvp6w+VI4nxFD5whj6B3txI+mkcD6Ekd7eXKHMXoM3M0/v4RzqxqWPKnprABGJqrN4EP62hJmGxT41EPVKOgpxsfJ4cAOLngR8qecMCPrHoQT5U+EdJf93gSK+dvWHTTSqO8ipHgK+URTAkhwSTwP62gESLmAMwKu6sQfmVG4Hq/wBYZMJAooJ+cNRhyalw/H9YpITbJVTToPP7f1iJEtSuLcAaeTtEyJQDO5OjxIoFVsoPq3ygAacDz/0wo5lVqFf1frCgtjpGCkmnn8DB2zDXwEKFGkzJFzg6FbcoGzkzKkmnzjkKJRT4JcSkb9PZPwiHAex3J+Co5CiZcgidA3lfxphqlHrL/dIUKLYIHTw747NWcqQ5ZrPzMKFDXYPMnkKNP4hBK6IBFDxEdhRMuRrg7LLgPWgv/EYb/kqPd8RHYUTMaBl0i0k9gHVj845Ch5OBQCJfZ8IA2ib/AHqYUKJXKLlwOkDdHM19YLkpAAaFCgfzCXBBjlEMQSC4qO+LOSd0QoUSu4yDELIJYkU+cESOzChQwBcQcqiE0DOwpwivWo578I5CioClwGTFnKmpqa15GCGhQoBMik1J7zHGYqAoGNBChQu5QRI05xJiEgpL6CFChCXBRTpqn7R8zwjsKFFAf//Zhttp://data:image/jpeg;base64,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://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## matmat26




----------



## black-hawk_101

matmat26 said:


>



Mercedes should open up a plant in Pakistan to manufacture buses and trucks. As BRT needs it.


----------



## matmat26

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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 http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhQUEBQVFhUXFhQUFxYXFBQUFRQYFhYWGBUUFBUYHSggGBolHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGiwkHCQsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUGBwj/xABLEAABAwEEBQgFCAcHBAMAAAABAAIRAwQSITEFBkFRYRMiMnGBkaGxB0JywdEUIzNSYoKSokNTo7LS4fAWRGNzk7PCFRclgzRUw//EABkBAQEBAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgMEBf/EACURAQEBAAIBBAEEAwAAAAAAAAABEQISIQMxQVFhFCKB8CMyUv/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A9DhEJyIX0teAkIhLCITVIiE6EQmhqVLCITQkIhOQpobCITkJqmwiE5CaGwhOQmoahLCFdUiEsIhNDUJUQmoREJYQmhISQnITQyEJyIV1DEQnQkTQ2EJySE1DUJ0ITRNCEqFz1siWEsITQkIhOQgbCITkJphsIhOQimwlhKhNDUQnITQ2EQnJE0JCEqE0IkQ4gZlJfG8d4TQsJAnBIQmoEkJQhNCQhKhNDYQnJFdQ1EJ0IhNDYSQnIQMhCchBLCISpVnWsIiEqFNXCQnQmueBmQOswmvtDBm5o7QhiSEQqNXTFIZEnqHxVV+nh6re8+4JpjYhCoWOrWrfR3f6606rRtDTzwQNpABjuU7cftrpV1ELOrWp9MkFzXDY7+Sz7XpC8Ic7DcMvDPtU7Q61u1q7GdNzW+04N81WdpOnsJPU1xB+9EeK50WljeiI6gB5JDb9w96dl6ul+XtjI9UD4qF+ktze8rl7TpcN6dRrBxc1vmsy0a1WdudcH2Q5/wC6CFnuvWO1OkHnKB1CfNIajzmT5BcENcrP9d34HfBauitaaFQhrawxMRzmHsDhiepTt+Vz8OpZSO0FWWBu3xWfpe02ag9zalouEAODajXNLg5oIOLd8jsKzf7TWEAzamj8TvJqxcbdO2ytdlh1KlamPpnpYLnna32Af3r9nV/gTTrjYj/eh2tqDzarLZ8pcrY+WVA6Q7CCCCJk7DOyMeueCtUdLD1xHEfBc4NY7IcrTS7XAeaezS1ndg2vRPAVWT3StznWbxjsmuBEjEFLCwNHaQu5EPacYBBjiCtKnpVhzlvWPguk5RyvGriE1ldpycD2p5VTCJClSFEIhCEMIhKkRVhQWu1tpxe25AZlWFxesluvVDFS41ssybm1xkguwGPBYtxuQls17EltnoufBIkyQeIDdnas86Ztj3XnvFBnWB3N95WZWt1mHTrud1VXfu0YHgqb9YLGwy2mCfrcm2fxPxWOzfWOir6dZHNfyrw31ZqOccYBLAY/mVXfpCq4N5Ok+ZaX3gAAPWDS9zTPGOxcza9fWt6LMOLvc0HzWVaNfap6IaOppJ/M73Kdlx3LvlLn3hybGxF0vL5P1iAwGeF6MFJyNSOfXI38nTYwfnvry+0a32l36Rw6ob+6AqVXSNR/TcXe0S7zKzq49ep6bp0MflJB41yD+FpA8FBbNfGHA16j+A5QjxwXkRrHf7lG5xOZKo9HtGvdMdFjyftOazylZdo1+f6jGDrvv+AXFBNcouOltGuVodk8jg1rG+ME+KzK+nKz+k9566jyO6VmIKGJnWl28DqCYahOZPemBaNKzMuNc9wF4YYOOXUUVnFaWj9IckG3ZDxPOGDhJOTsxgYSt5EfWPUxvvxTH021HAU2umDmdwJwhPMR0mk7Zavm3W6nVcHtBpurAkuYMrlXpRjlMY5KlpWycm97M4IgzMgiQZ25r2j0UBtWk9tVragZcuXwH3GupU3Frb2QvOdgFz3pm0bTpOpupU2MBOIY1rQSW5mB9lJy3wlnjXk7gmXFtnRZOb+4fzQNFN2ud4D3LXWufeMBzEgpSr1ewlpIjInZxwS/J8FiumqIbGRI6jCtUNK12dCvWb99x96a0AOxxAcMd4nNXbQ6j9buk+5WJbi5Ydd7ZTI+ca/Zzmie8QvV9RNajbaLy9jKbqJa1xDjLr94tMEZcxwznJeJVHUthcexdr6MKTzy9Nrg3laZa0kSBUYRVYSN12nU70lyp7vXRUByIPaE6Fw9v1StjyHCvRkCMWvE9oChbR0pZhJDajBiSys2ABtIqxgu3Zjq71CyNCaUqVCWVqZpvDGvE5Pa6ecCMCMsjtWurqYSEIlCauRfFlO9fN2tdcm2Wk/49UdzyF9NgcV8s6cqXrRXI21qx/aPXi4epy5e70XjJ7KhfOZPeoyNwVlj4a2M+dsByjekq1iWux2f8mj3rYzbSMFWGStVFUGEohCglJKNigkFbepQ4FVIUjSrtE5CRwUN5KaxyV0TsaITrgUDKiffVQtRoVq1dCiPs+ZCpPerukjApDcxvmfggaCrWiz88zrjvBCo8phKn0dV+dZ7QTTH0D6L6oFQN2us1B54mHsn9l4Kt6bqM0mH7TfePes7Rz6lCx0LXRe1pg2dwIM4F72OaRul4iPWC5nTmmrRXJbWeHMMGLpEQZwJOM+5Zm6WzMRMs3NlDqQ3KUuwEY4KB9Qrc5689mGPKrVcQQcsR3hSvcoitI56hSxh31mg/jAPvXsdP0f2BpnkC72qtZ3hfheOWh/0pGcOPaCPgvfH2h8TJHAtjwIwWO84+8deXHlfasPR+qNiIfNmpSKlVoJbMC+bvcCB2KzUsVKz1rO+jTbTBe0ODQAMXNaT+B9RXNFVCeXBgxVPDpMY7/kq+tFEmiLpgg4cLzHNHcXBb2XjscvM5eXUBZ+sdMmy2gb6NX9x0K7Rr3gHDJwDh1OxHmnVXXmlpyILT1EQrtdpIxdE1r1m0a7/AAAz8LSPNq1OWbJbIvCCROIByMLl9VLYPktjonGrSqVWPaM2gVXTe3YFbWinXr9UfpHmMPVZzAPA96nC/C8ov3glRJ/oIW9YaFmtl9l8CAbxbjMtBN13aBPUV8r16l59Q7RUqT2vcQV7tyFa6LtSrdDC6OUtBwaBIjIDHq3r57pVZe77Rd5khePhw6vRbq7UfAZ7Lj+ZR3ua/qb++34JtocByc/UPi8pARdd93zJ9y2iJxVWpmrJI3qF9Ik80E9QJ8kESQqx8hqk4U6n4HfBP/6VXOVGr/pv+CCoklXxoW0nKz1v9J/wUzNW7Uf7vU7Wx5oMxIVsjVW1n9A7vYPMp41Rtn6k/jpfxIjES3ltVtUrW0SaPc5jj3NJKzPkLtsd5VERMq9pow5g3U2e9POr9oAJdSqBoBJJp1AABiSSW4Qmae+kHsMHgqKQKtaOHzjPaCpNVnRx+dZ7Q80lHt7T/wCEpu+raGn8zvguE0lbA58bN67l7gNX3uOTarXftCvMWV21BeaThvzHDuVjPJtC3tbSEQXZROOZxhY1rq8oZOGQjd/WKbVykdqiqAFOPHGUujQ4VQBJmZHYVvckdoPcVzFKsWODm4EGf5Laq6fDmkBhkgiZyMZq8tnszZrGaZFT2XE+ZXv+jdHVTQo3pe7k6cuIu3oYBeI2TC8HstlcQ52AaWuEuIbmNgOLuwFe46F15s1yhTqcow8nTF8tbychgGJa4loneAufqTXTjU+itHvFS0839K05j9RQ+Cg1rmlRF5jzfexgLBeumb158Hmt5hxWlZtPWYVax+UUYJpunlGAdAN3/YWbrVrpZKdEsFRtU1GvpxSexxbLSAXCcBiFJysmJeHG+WnqxZ3Ps1Ij1WMZmM2NDT+6tb/pj+HesHUrTVKjZg2tUDSXV7oMy4NrVJjqlveE6169gPApsvNkzjicBd8b2InYOKnL1uvvW5x45tbRsJD2tLmBzpIEmSBEnLiFmarWAus1M3gJ5TDH9Y/guXtmtL3VOUxnnCJyEhwGWy6O7io9E63VKVJrKcODSXgnPaSM8RJmOpc/1M+z9ju3UGgwajZGeeHDJIvMzpirmHZknPacXHonbO1Cz+qP2/QdpN0AX4hhBHMJM4DIYZFVKOiaAyoUR/6mfBQF+Agt4AjHHYMYnGVotV9HlbPK26h0Oxoa+GtjlaoHMbgA6IyUttANSiCB+kPRA9UDYOKi0R0X/wCdW/3HKS2H56j7NX/gu6LACdKahQKiUJCgVKE1KEDkJEiBywdZ9Bisw1KYiq0Th64HqnjuPYtxAKujzEaZq3Htc4vvggufUrOcAWkQOfEYziDj3LJ079MeAb5Le1s0dyNcwOY+Xt7ek3sPgQud04fnnfd/datCm3NWtHH52n7TfNVcVY0d9Kz2h5qRXtVcTq7XHFn+6V4/YqxpON4G6Rj8YXsNDHQNYewduyrwXlzmj7WX13fFWM1NTe2MyQerwQKTSekB1kD3qs+zBoEwA7Ec6e8DEbO9VqlVoykngSFZcLNbdOz0h0nsdxkR3KY/J/VLPxBc0XEjaO0nxSWei5zgGky4hoE5kkADvIS1OrpWWiix16acjMGoBPZCmq6cpkgfNgb+Vb8FCdRrUcSaUht8w92DcYJFzhlnwWXpnV6rZm0zWDRykwASXC7dm8IEdIbSodYv2m20H4VC1zQfVqC8N90xgtbR40ZlWN0zM5wIiJa4HZOIIlcLcG7xPxQw4wQOGfjipZrU2ez1x5FSw06tNwhtWtjALYN1xJOwA+ayGWlzcXnpuApgSSRhEEDpdKQSYW56LrC+1aPqsETTrVA1oAg8ygY73Eqpp/RnI1eTqNaHNwwMmDjF5skvDWyCRIaRtK8nrcZupZ4Zbq18tIfdGInAXtrocR0oBMZDuUFWoCTJqMnN0PwmSCwu5oJmMDe25ApXMpi41jWwwOc2X3oAze3MuEOOQicjKHUiTEOmSWXiHgjbPNJAB4YQIxIC4+IwlZWEc58uyJDXQSMJEMI7UKGpVbOb9mQddy9WNm5CnX8DW+TxmDew2jCCcoPlhgr17r7iqtPQ1o5jqlkewCZJexwZlz+aSIwG2c8NquQvT6Msnl1xX0P0Hf5tb/denW0/PUfZrf8A5/yVXQj3XqrT0Q55GG01q17H7rVdrxy9GcrtWe+mu5iTlOKUVRvHeFInszjgfIqGI7yJSGk3cO4JDSbuHcFdMKnBRii3YAOoAeSfyQ4/id8U0LKEckOP4nfFKKI2T3k+ZQIhNczHM/l+CLn2nfl/hRGdrDo9tooubIvNlzTucNh4HI/yXlOmvpn/AHf3Gr191ki84E4g7MMc8oErkNJ6scvZqdaiPnQ0y39YA4x94eKnG35dOfWZ13+XBgKzo0fOs9oKB7C0wRBBxBGR3EKzowfPM9oLbD3PVuyCtok0nEgPdTaSBJE1gJhU6noxpf8A2H/6Y/iWtqUP/Ht/zaP++1dRVU0ebVfRhTn/AOQ+N3Jj+JR/9tKQ/Tv/ANNv8S9DeoHpo4B3o3pfrn/gaPekHo6oj9K/8Lfiu6coimo406jU8zXrT1jeT5kntKjdqHQPSq1z95nvauxconFUcidQ7KPWrH77P4UjtTLKPVefv/ALqXlVqqBNXzRstM021Pk7L96Wvc0vc4AOvGccKbcOC5/Wyo35RUh77zroa8lxBljSXEnEOJGc5E8F1mgwOfe+zGWBxxEjArmtZbNTa+pLjdjHnAPIIF6eHR2FcfU/K3/Vig9FrXhrpcSyXOyIgMbN5rZEnECS7skoGp67XkjM7KkD9XMOwnDq6hAaDQ1radoDXQBdF1wgA5viY6UTsbhEKJlsfSeOXDAC0c5ofUm7EXhBuNmHDCJBOeXms32c2hy4OPKOd9oUy8HjeFMg95Qq7bYXYl1lBk5vpSRODjedOIg470J1R6daK5uOmeidvBc2YxmZns7V0dYS1w3gjvC5y00y1xvAjExx6l6rxejVbRPRd/m1vGo4+9PtX0tLqqDwafcmaNP0g3VX+MO96TSD4fRP2nj9m8+YWmXNaS175Os+myiHta4tvF5aXEYGAAcJkLp9BaUZaabarAW43HsOdN4iWk7QQQQfgV51q7YHODqkC9i4ucQ0NaOk4uOAxK7nVyWvex7briGk5Y3MWmRmLpfHWtI1SUpBGY/n1JqC8nDHD+sO4Lnd3w1My6c0qSVECnXlUPlPYowlDkCVDiUgKZarQxlN73yLrS4nZDRJw7CvL7Rrtay8uZUuNJwYGsIaNg5zcTxKcb21eXHMeqF5iNkzHXE+QXIWxtYUKYocpNM1Wm5exIeMHXQdkqTU3Wl9odyFqu8o6eSqABt9wE8m8DCSAYOGIjatvRhipXZ9oPH3xj4hb9mVbSerdG0tDqjS2pdHPbg6Y9Ybe1c5W1IdRPKNqtc1nOILSHEDdEhd8FW0r9DU9kojV1PqH/pr3NDSaZFSC5zbwp1b5EhpiQ096zX+kUkwLO0k5AVnSZ4cktb0aw6yPacQTUaRvF9wKy9K6nVZZcdTexguAOLqVXk4cAwvAcDg44x8Eiqp9IDy662yguxF3ln3pGeHIytbVzWL5U17ntbTLXBscpemRM4tbCxho+10bXUtFKyM57HMLRWacw0XmlxkGGjx7OW0xoO0lz6lSg2mHOnnPpXQTJIDnO2mcFciPVKlqZtez8Tfiq9TSNEZ1aQ66jB715TT1atJLQ2m2XCWw+jzgciOdlgU9uq9pu3ruExhedsnJgJ7UyD0erp2yjO00B/7afxVZ+sVl/XsPUb3kuDfqpXF8OextzpSaoGYbgbkOxIyKGapPJg1qc3DUwc13NAJyc4HZnlxCeB2FbWuyj9IT1U6nmWwsC322vaPlNWzVrtKjTbUuzBdLXzBbkfm358FVbqXkTVdiwvwok5XubLXHExsnPatKyanUg1pdUqkObJaDcaeccHCA7vhNg1tVrPVpVq1KpWL4um44EvF5rS1ziSSPWETGCs6b0bVqvLmBmAAbeGQiDGGGZ8Ve1RsFFtRzbnNuE4XpmWiS6ZJjautGi7O7KR953vXn9Xvb4zGs14+7Vy2tqOe2nScCIi+1u0XhkMDHiq9p0VpEBobRLxJcQ99Fwm9LRg4AtEA5ZmMgF7QNAUiYFV46nN+CR+rbSMKru26Vy/yfUTq8DtGrukHuLn2Y3jEkGkAYAEwHRJicEL3n+zG6t+QfFCvb1f+Z/f5OtZl1BYCMQI70GVHVmObE7JmO2F6G1QaIp3nFt5t4gkA4SABIBGGAHDBVdIaEvXbrwLrw43hgQAQRIyz3KrpF9uE3bhH+HE/nx7lyukK9YfTip9+9HZOC6ceG/LF5Z8LmrlMUGPM3rlTk5GEw6Lw/EtTS9ZjLRRc0BoaAwwIEFrHHAbByjxG4BYmr+kWsD2uiCQ8SQMWzhJwEg57wFV01pTlHB2ENbAgyCdpB2jECdpaTtUsyrHQUNL0H9CtTP32z3SobEysK9RznB1Jwlgmbpww815lbWNvm7iMT/JGj6xY4EPc0DHmuIBxyI3KSD1+VI5eef2hfECo4HfgfOQrFm1pqDNwd1gDyV6VNdPV0w1tpbQLTecMHYRkTHgtQFcjT1mY5wc+mwuGTo5w6jCnq65UWkB7XgH1gAR1b/BS8LCWLGu1UtsdWNtxvYXtnwkdq4PQNivGYvEmANp4TsyMnguo01p2haqLqVJ8vNwhrg5sw9pIkiJiT2KTVGyNDqhd0abRhEjGXExt6Jw4pFU7bq/XpN5YBkU3t51N140XggsFQHEY3f6hdZy4daKVUCG2ijejc4Q4jrEuH3V1Givk9ajy0DnBlNxaPpadYhgDxtuue0g5tl3FcZVMUTAg2W0PETJuXpMnqfU7k0bsqvpP6Gp7DvIqQOTLSJY4b2uHeCoL/osq/MVBuqVR+cn3rqK71xvowqiKzftz+JjXe9dVaAXm60lplpnC7Em8CdhiFQx71m6XceTJE7Mr85j6gJ37Crrmh14B90giHerAm95AdqqPtA3poyqbjfs52AC8ZdhD3Zh9HdGZafM0TYiaJbyYceUDouWcnokTF1g2558VcpVqjrbiHmzto3iRIYKkvPOO3AMEcQrmDsZO7AqChXoOLq5AIvxdMPbPPaSZbUnIbmnryI6i/s5IMxqHpQAZD2njjietXTRbt8Smm00mB2LZggYiZ/qUFB9iJ+rPJCnJaw7QXSWwYzwEDHIK3yZDWgCbrWDCT6vHGM1VZpBr8GODvZN49zVcpOq8661wDpnAjeNvAkdqaYtaFYQ594QQIx9og+LSthtUrPsLHBvPzwHUBkPM9qshyixbFc7z3pwtB3qnyiUVFMVcFpP9AIVS+hMEcnd4ppnh3oD0t9URweH9diY5p4d6mfUAEmISUWk4uwGxvvd8FKMHTWrXKtmlcp1BiHBoF4xk6Iw8ly+kNQrW+Iq0eMl47oaZXpxISTwTaY8n/wC2dog/PUp3Q/umMFFV9HtdrTF17oGDXiCZxkua3CJXrvYmkDcE2mR4datWrSzpUKnY0v7y2QsutSc0wQQdxw8CvoNzBw7goa1na7Bwa7gWg+YV7VOr59cXDeq72navda+rVlfM0KX3W3P3IWRa9QrM7oX2dTgR+YE+Kvc615VotwbVaXEAbScAMNq7XVq2M5SoJDmvbdMGQcMRhwLvBTWr0cnHk6zTwcwjxBPksd+r9psgvvYbs5tN6IycbuIGGZjYrsqZXodjqtZSbSpuydTebzpcWU6rHvcdpyxPFefWu21Xmu+i9zA9z6hbA5wJcWgg8HHvT228Oa4BzBfwfcpta+oNz3jMYnZt65oV7TckescTubuCYpbLrPamgNa5rwIEObOGzEQtuwa11nOaKlBsEgF18gNBPSLYJgDYJOC4l78VIx/BXIz5eg6uacNmNSKbjJEEdF10XZE4xDWnKVetGtjzjdx3S3zJC84bWjd4IFojd4LUnG+5dd7U09UcBBg7iWnyKzdJ6crUmXwL4yMOaLs5OyM4rmRpQjL3eSSrpipECB2LVnp4zvJYOulbe6M7pc273NYD4qqdZq5MzkZ6VWO0X4Pcsp1GTPkIHcp7LRAcCQHRsMx2wuWNa6bV+o6oDUrQcRckA5Zukyc8OwrYpNY3ota3qaB5BVrFpK80RhGyAAOAVr5X9ofl+K9fHjxkcOVutSzaSqNwFcgfed4ELQp6deM3teNuDQfgsWkyo/ognqYT5K3T0RaDk3vhvmpy48fknLk6iwWzlW3mGd4u4g7jDlJWfVHRYHb8Sz3FU9BWB9IO5Qg3o5oMgROJ71rg4YYdeX8l5uWS+HebZ5RUnEiXMLTum8O9OngVIXb4CI4rLRknce5CddQoKwcm1KsZ57BtKjq1YwGJ2BSUKUG87F3lwCKfRpnN2ewbG9XFSlyaXJpcgfeRKaClKB1/rRyg2yo07sUDy4JuCSEiKWEEBIkhAXEtwcEl1KEwU7Toig8y6jTJ3lon8USs9+qlkmfk9MniCfNbkILEHO2jVCyPzoMb7Es/dIntWZafR9QPQe9vAlrh5A+K7O6lDVUyPOKvo8d6tVh3S1w8pTG+juptqsHUHH3BemgJYTaZHmzPRwdtcdlOfG8rVP0dUvWqvPUGt85XfFiTBNqZHHUdQLMOkarutzfc0K9R1Msjf0U9b3nwmF0cBLCnn7XwyaOgbO3KjS/AD5q9RsrW9EBvUAFPCSf6lAo7U4JkpL6qJR2pcFGKiL6CS8ENcNir1q7WxeIE5TOMINdu0hBbvjcEKuChMFbR2bjt39qvOCEKqY4JzQhCBHZJqEKACVCFQqUoQophKCUIQCbKEICUsoQgQJpKEIHgpzSkQiFckKEIGwgoQgankIQgYlKEIhwCClQqhpKJSoRTUIQg/9k=


----------



## matmat26

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxQTEhUUExQWFhUXGBgbGBgYGBccHBwcFxcYHBwdGBgcHSggGBolHBccJDEiJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGxAQGzQkICYvNC8wLCwsLC0tLCw0LCwvLSwsLCwsLCwsLC0sLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwtLCw0LCwsLCwsLP/AABEIAMIBAwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEAAIDBQYHAQj/xABEEAABAwIEAggDBgQEBQQDAAABAgMRACEEEjFBBVEGEyJhcYGRoTKxwSNCctHh8AdSYpIUM4KyFSRjovE0c4PCFkRT/8QAGgEAAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgMBBAUABv/EADgRAAEEAAQCCAUBBwUAAAAAAAEAAgMRBBIhMQVBEyJRYXGBkfAyobHB0SMVJDRCUnLhFDNDU8L/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AOWPq12kUVhXwQlJMDerl/ojsHDcWlM8uUUMro+8j4VIPqPoahsjXbFMdG5u4R7WN5K9DUeHfkGf5lf7jQK+HPjVCVeBT9YocsOpF2Va7Hme40zvQao7EO7g3TMeG49PcVedHv4jYxtLmHWvrmlIUlPWGVJzJIlK9SByVPlWMYfCBli41PM7/KoGlwokHX22oTR3UKzYRKu4AgetN3VAm/loN6ezkNyoXjsgwLaeNStxKojUR/aK6lKrH0QaHwskm5/cVYY4WNB4LU89B42qKXKdLEzawn9avj0ZWWkryLEglJAMHLOnPSgepytq7kn5VqsD0rxLQbSh1YSElIEzAMaDyoHA8kxpHNYF3Ci+tiPmn86mc4fEi1oMfi0HrW04X0GxeKClNtFKSuQV9kHtJNpuRbajMVwJhtWV1xa3kEgpbSkJkwIzqmY0+HUeddJKyJtvNIo4JJXZWC1zpptaUwna+gO9/lQOMBzSTe1dBXhGEyEsiZ1Utaj8wn/tpDKBAQgeCE/OJqieIxA6A/JajODTuHWcB81gVtwZkQb05ouR2Srn2SfpXQEYlQ0URHIx8qI/4w/Edc5F7Z1b670A4kD/ACfP/CYeCuaPj+S55gCVOozpSUZhmK0Wib5iBOlbnAcOOJOQP4dDIIkYcha4GoSgqhBjdSo3jaj2MUohILhVmkWUoKSREGba7X2qswvTPqQ6ziGi6vNGcnMRExAUdNDaJnWnQYluINVRHmqWMwT8KAbsHmteWGW0JQxgi2QjKlx4F6DEkKLa7H/WBO1waw/GOF8QeunEoUmTCG/sRNjBQ2Ms96iTSf6WvtEoUwUjYLOIQoDaUhwJ5bUdwnpRh3sycTnQSDBUpC0FW09YklI2kGrRDr2VAV2rMHh2PaJDrTpy/wDyAROqk5o00kU/DdInElaXEyUpkgkndMi5mIM/FtWt4TxgPO/4dlKkukEBOcZVamxUsg6yAANAO6ouLY9La+pxTQzogEONAEg3+KJII/pvS3MDviamNcRsUVwfiPDVpHXKdadiVFIGWIslI5mdydKouIJZdmyTyKwAY5lQPymrhnDYZRK0JzXGYtuJVrocgIXG0RWf48wttteR1sI7Ut9UtKtdBINpNjb0ikNj16pPvwTuk06wVd/+OZkBQUUkiYiRe4ncW51U4rg7ifu5hzFOY4xiG7FQPcsD6QatGulpgZkCdzJI94V5TVgdKDqLSf0z3LMluNZFdD/g9iVtKxOTKFHqu0UgkR1vwzpP0FVYxWGf+N0JJP3UBJ00Oc38ia2f8OuA9WH3kkKaUWglQOpBXIgwbZheIvRtkDtClSMIaSFZcf4riAf85evO3ppXFOLJJfdKiJLiyfNROgrtHSITfvri/GEw+7+NXzplAHRAw21CZBz9qVNilUqV2dthQjMcxvfutzqDFIv++Rq0UnTz+lDYlvTx+lZEclFa7maKnWDJBFrR60nE28x8xRT7f0qFabeY+Yq+yXRUnwrJnCAyZ5/OgMLhgXCk7/rV/hsIpdkpnXw13JsKm4Z0e+1lapn7rQKlbzcwN9prn4iNnxGlMeFlk+FtoLB8NSpWRQTmG8RI5j61M50aUCrsqsREToUg25i9avDtNIg5kNQSJguOgbn+VPLVPhQ/FS0sphSjl5qUJJiScsct/U1Qfj9ert75flacfCyR19+78rF4vhK07OeEE1JgeAOwVFSG72CjKiI2SkGP9WWtO68Tqry0HoLUOpQG9B+0ZDo1qe3g0Q1e7T0+aGawAiFEqkX2Htf3oxuE6QPCgl8RbH3sxGyQSfai3MWygSqT4m30I9aUWYqb4r+ieJcBhvhq+7U+qMRjFRAUR5mhlOkkk6mqnE9I2h8IkjvP0j3oUdJXHDlEgEHTs7TtrTmcNdXWKqycYYHXG31Vi/xNpMysW2mT/aL0EekbYNkKV6CfPX2qmZ4a46TkbWvU9lJjnrpUvAMD16glOUFSgAVkBImIknQXq23h8TdxapScXxDtiB4I93pMtVm2W0+Sln1JtQq8XiV/ey+ASPkJroPDf4cKVGZ9JH/RbccH98BNaTAfwyaHxNur/wDccQ2n0bzKq23DNbyAVB+Mkfu4lci4bjVocSlxRUFWB5Ha9azpUvO0ziGSW1T1bqUWlWWUqB/qyqt3d9a3pX0Kw6cM4CvCYZQSSn+YqTdI6xagdQNqw3DcT1uGWAO0tAUi+jiCFJ90x51UnaIZmvGx0P2V2BxxGHfGd29YfdVGMLh+0U48qdZWon51Vu4ntWdX/eoe01q3sP1iCdAQk21BUoW+dZXpDhSkhSgLmCRvaQY2OvpVjMM2VUcpy5lIw/cHOcwuFSJB8Yp2ODjqszjilqiJXJNtpn2qiJG1TNYxSd7d9MrsS7RnVqTqAfAx86KTxFwJKM68hEFKhmTB1G4HtQrWLmZg91T9YmCQT4G/oR9ailNqFbKFpIhwHmhWdPmhXaHkryqtxOAWiZEgakTKe5aTBSfEedaMPIy3IKj5EAe9XXG+LjEhLqkpS6hnq1KAHbIkBUxIMEDe4kV2ZduubgV1j+C6FtDFKdYWUKSzlzpWlJIUvQkX10FV38POH4d7FlbysjjLZdabSBlccZAVJJkSMuYpAE3NgCDvOkfGMWsDI5O4BSn6C9WIYHzDq8kmWRrNCd0VxrjQCLYfDxO7c7c5rieP4f8A4jGOpbCitayQ002pZ8AAdBXbui+IUth/rAkkNG+VPM7xWQ4Fxd1twIQrq0uHtFttoKUY1Jy66SdbUcmEkaXd26GKUFunNYFzowpJIUl1JGoUkpI8UlNqVHYvp3jCtUrvmOw2Mb0qqdZWrauhvPAESI85k8hzNMeVMWI9OXjVVhWA2lKVOqchSl5l3MDb999Pw4UhThW8Vha5QCPhEGw5j8qyejAWnnKIxCUwCJ8x31WpcibzfeOdgBRXEASoAEqzJCgANJ0Ajuj1rxjhLqvuhP4jFKeJnHIwH33q9A2CNueUjw/wg1uU1JUTAk9wB+Qq0VwPsn7S/hb0mTWa49in8NkaSrrc0kHLEWE9kEjeuZw95+I0jk4xE0UwX8grlrAkntqS2Oap9kpBUT5VUYvi+HSrKhTjpmJyhCfclRHlWbd4g+pULUod1xRXCuFpeUVLfaaAOqyQdv6SKuDCQwtzSarOk4piJDTNPfepcVxe5AVHLLb0Ub/9tDtZ3lQhClk7AFXsbe1Hp4GhCoQ8y6ntEqQok6aRA9at+CcWaYClgul0iGykhKArWFpNykixiDyg3D4ZYP5dB6KjM6Z/xklDYboTjXBKkBtJgStVr2Fhp6VQHhwfceKnEpyQbz2toTAgHxrpOM/iYzCC3h286SDK1qckwQRJ7QTJnXYVjOEjEJU46ytCOssY6vNYmwzpOTyp4eHE5dvBVwDzWf4ngkNrSEZynmvKJ8ANvnepMgSlBAEkLvbl+tWXEeAPlSSEhUiSesQbnzoHFYN1EZ0FIAPLeNxUNJIFozS02F49hU4fK7icWTljq2G20AGNC4tRzeOWqDohi+pIdCUqU24lSQZiUZVXAIkWoZ7ErSAABBTuhO/fFS8CzJaUUyO1IPeEpI9xUvc7KSha0WugH+JPFHzCU9WI+40Y/uWD86rsXxLHvCXcQqD/ADPBI/tCvpWSwuKdWokrWq3NR+VEYpZKykJUT3ChJf3D5/hE1oUmNwgJ7b6B3jMr6C/6UVwN0IWtCTKUlKknmFAEnuv86rC0VgAggSSrwjbvOlOwiyh9JMdolNu/T5VXxDc8ZbetWrmCf0czXVpdeq14xbSStrMhJSqAn4eyvQ9rsyRMgGJAjcVR9KsIS2q1xCvQwfKFe1DdKW/8tcfEkoPikyPYmveF8TdTg3WkpbUhSkiViVpK4AyHYGIjS5rorka2Ub+7QzNEMj4jt7pZPLXqIkTRuNwS2XlNOpyrQSFJMGCNrVHi0Rl8PrV1UlGlvtUT1oFt/wBxP75VXo1p6AdqghcFZqKVpgpuJgiAR+aZ2PlFeuZksSDAK8oE65bkx6T+IUPhQqQLztANEY/CrKUwFQJ23UR7GB6VGmyLWkRwO4WvrMjjYStAsM/aCVJBn4oVMbgGuxYVxpaErGZUgXkD6GuH4TArJEyASAFHSVWE8gSK3PQfiZEtKtmkgHZSbKHpfyNXMC8slonR315e+9VMW3NHYGoXS+EBHV4kJTH2Kt5P78qwnCG0l5Eg68+QPdW06PrtiP8A2VfMVkOCp+3R5/I1oyNp8ngPoVXhJyN8VQOfwzeUSrrECSTorc+FKt9w7o1jltpUvGLbUZOTMTAzGNLaRSrL6Fv/AGD0P4Vwyn+krJv8VaESsJ3vIsRbUaU1zizB0dR6isRisWFntOLWRAzEqOlgMyibCo1vD+cAQfhSpah45ilPoTWeMOTzWgcQAtTxHpeW31tpSgpSEdonXsJ07r0xrp/iErIRkSI1HOsfxJOd5ZvrqdbADbwodDF/SnMb1QkSHrnxXQB03xThErE31v8AOqjiXSN/rkklBUJTOWLZUnY95qtwDZGXz+tDvJPXJBBnMdBJ+FOg3PdQC8ylwGVWWL4++bEpuDNvDvqtVhiWy7IhJIjxj86bim1z8JAEi9jeNp1prjig0oZ2wmfgntm40EafkaKzWiGha0HQ7g6inrgrsjrE5b65darUt9WWW1SFAuSO8SD8q0/QTFI6gNZ05ypw5cyc0RrlmYtyrNYxWZ5tfPrj6qVWfnccQ8H3o5PLQGNI97Ifh/DHHEpWE9gqgEkCTvvO1DJxTnWZULUJIiDzith0bxeHThUocdZSqVHKtSQR2jBI10isnhMIrOFkQnOi5KQIGpudoq7HI5znAjZKcxoAI5qXiePfbUiVqnKJkzcE1E5inFwVknMN9LRTukqgXEQoEQbi4150xbiClsCcwSZMiNtotRRm2g0hdoSEQjElRcBHwpjTlm/SpODYlZZUBzOg/pFDM41tCnyZlYIEAGJzbz3j0qx6IqSltZUqLzoTZOUn0AoJSQxxRNokBG4N5SEgjWN/33VPg1FwhanEAkHs3BG0kmxnuqRfSrCjRa1eDZ+pFUXEMUHFFaZyqAIkQfMAmPWlxZnXYpMeW6UbWgw3RxxQOUogkGSpOkmxM9+/Ks9xlBQReSCdOaVbc9KiaeVGpjxozHPQhJMicwBkQe1tfbSmFuU3uujObq3SO4ueswhUPu5VjzsfY03h3EMKwgNOJK0rfZcUu0hCFIKkwLkESdedLo79q0WjvmRfv0n1FZMCLHUWPlalYElmZnYfkVa4mwPLJP6h8wrrjvEEP49x2SULcF9CUiB5WFX/APFThmEYdw6cJGUtqKwHOsghcCTmMW2rCn4hU2MCQpIQbRyirpNm1mVWihQmu+Y3hfD0tICcI/PVZ+sZClEAlSUlVzGYp5R5VwjhpRnT1k9XmGeNcs9qO+Jr6XcfawuCZDAyqcIKSCZCliSTMk/hNtOVQ4CtSuBIOi5aeCpzJWh5KbqOR+EL8BcpJJEajUWqr4thHGkp6xJTOXwMkaEWNH4zgaHFFSnFmSSrSSSZuTrvRfCWEo+zbcISZH2pJQLHVMEAHwpLwwC2lPa5x0IQnRjh6XWMQg3KmApM7KQ4lST/AHR5VQdGnvtjJgpJXcwZHxASbm5tMmK0fQ7FZnXEhsIUhleYJJymSNEqEpgp2JFxpWS4qC3i1GwBWogXi61C/mPehZI4Pyd1hC5gLS7v+y7bwdoJS6QSZaOwHLkTWa4XhSl1J2E8uR76s+AYuWVJPxf4eZBBB+6bjeUz/qFBYJXbHgfkaqS8WxsbhmItxIOg1FivkVYhwOHc12UbAEa861W4Q5YX2pVlG+k7EC45XW2NLaFYNKrnSn+lI6Edq5AcEZIPP6VKvh4FXpwf/PttOK+zV1a1wIspRBFhIgDaugM4Pg6CMwClDWeuVeFajTlVloNalJeQDoFxJ7DLLioSfiVeDzr1vBOhV2lKHgoj2tXVUO5R2THLw+lDOOGTflSw6hSNws2sFh2lAAqaWmCdEqOpO16FxqSHwSDvsdMia6EpdZXpIsjEsnfKquaATopN0qd90kKtCY1Nrk2AGp0OlVD/AMX751d8exCluBQBCSPkQCJ8x61UOOEkDYTFhvrfWjDMoQE2tB0FSP8AGN96XP8AYqoGoPVdyHiP71fnU/QT/wBaz+Fz/Yuq957Klo8g6PVZH1rPeCcS4DsH/tPA/Tv3yXvDMG0skrUd7AK2Fp7J5eHOKr1LOZX72r1FlAialQmS5vCmyfCFA+WnrV+61Si2hSixujf4d/xGvW1SsWA7MW7iKfxPLmGUQntQBFhmPKR6VFhh2vL6prmjq2hO6hdFz51c9H3glsg/eKwDy7M+elU7w+tEsuQym9+sPyqHsztLUQ0ciHOrObNiCSr4iWTznmY8qeoACEmQAmDET5beFAFAMwfUfWi3LAeCanLSG7T2jaiMcC4hKQPg6wz+IjXkbfKgm11IvEWKfXzqCuCsejWI+1WIA+EwJ2ABNydTfztAtUvE+E5FurUkZJSRKwCQ5cFKRc3B2Mb1V9H3IxMcx9Jq14+xL6TIGZvU/wBB276o6txJA5j6LVec+DDj/K4j1VE+yLlOnjP0FDrBkTV65gUJSVFaiREgJTr/AHVDhUtFQKwVRtpP77qutcCsgSMk1YbVThk2Pn8jXU8R0qfdw7aEskKQEwoTfsAKuRaxI9afwrAN9Wkoa6oKAUJRlJB37wedGu4fSlukB5IwKVBGJKQEpQgxcqVPoEg/Omt8KxJkFxJnSAoXiNjfWtIjDxqL05xoEEG4O1JzgbBN6x3KC4B0dxDL63HGlBCmFJKsqhKiUne+xrN9NOFFKg4ClQJB7JPxKQLER/QPOa6TwTi+UJZxCiWhZDhgqb7lkgyj+rUb2uB+mnRVWIbPVEB1JCwDYOZZMAwAFHY6GodbpGvby08ipYQGuaeaoeimNPUtkxDjb6RpZSUtGBeYyoNFYJYzi/PZXI91UOFdW0wwlQKSl905TYpHYChG3xK96scRjeqQpz+VKj7GPeqfEa6SPTn9wrWBvo5PD8rEuM3Pidhz8KVCq48qTYeQSPpSr1QxrK+ErK6M9qnf46MiXAR1wBFwZSArc8iNq96M8TWt6FGxknxig+N8EcYKlEZW1pStBuAtC4IyzqnN8hQvBX8jhOkDUVmNDasKwS4miulFw99AY/iKGyM6wmZiTEx/5rOYjjrrb0KUSmxAixSdtJBncd1Mx+PD5zdWITsTm0N9JTcW5/QQbAKl7C1xadwtW27PhVXxHKcS0FAEkWlGa2+4y7XqnxHSEqEJSW45+0RU/C1HEKlTi+yCDlIGaefOibo5DyTsaiUhICAEpcVJRJyhSBYcza/ntWXV8X751uMXwpIQpQcckIgXFgkyYtodPWsYYjmoz5AbDvN6PODshIV90JgYzDRqQ5P9rke1VeMsG5/6np1hq56DYgDEspKRJzZVQJBhW+sRNZviWMUpxU7EgdwBIgAbVQaHHFu7gPq78qwHNEYv3svMl/P605GJU26VJ2ItzFrHuNIGSDzAPteoX/jV4/SrtXYKU7kQjeOMJSWy3/lrTmR4FRJT4pJj0oTBq7Xl9RVtwnCnEMuMyJQc7RPMzmT4KA9YoY8LW0ZUUkaWJ5jmKGJ1NLDuPmOR980LxZzBVbiyZr0LOWNpmktoybfKnJYMTb1pqDVJmSbVMt86EaW/YpuC1PlUqmJI2JGlDeqKtLXrKiQb7e9RLdKbWMinsSArY39qmwT2Q54SeUid/SuKkGl5wkfbtq/qE+dq0/SXChXU5jlHWBJVGgVv61lMMv7cEWGeY5SZgdwrbdJGc+HPdB9D+tZ+JOXExny9+q1MMM+Dlb5+/RR/8NaiF4oH/T+tR/8ABMKP/wBo+QTT+HdBS5hVPqeWkpS2pWVGZKA7dObQq7MFURln71PY6C5WM7zjgczZT1cFCJTmSSCj7QEEGyk/EB3nVZgZnUGjfw7vyFhdNCwHkrvBcYabaQ0X1OJQTlzXjMdByFh6VMrpLhwTDgibVVtfw5WMKXCpRWJC1haerQciVCUFMlELSMwVOpiIB5440QDMggkEHYgwQfA0iTCFtF3Pw9hObMDsurOdJGUxJIzCR2VQRzBi4qJfSVmLZj4JUfpXLWityEhxZgWSCowPWEi9OOGBUEJdcWo2hCVKknQC/aPhShA1MMhXVeF9I8OpRk3GqT36SKNwfTdLIU0tBcZB7KgUyj7wSJN0d23hpzfB8NSof+nWPEqSZGvxK5jQ0XxJx1OGUhQUWswJSkpEwCAVhNrSbgbm1cImgqC4kLV9LeluFxOUwUOtpWUOGyVgL+ExqSBYwPKqnpO/GGIzAZiAYPnprtWOQ4XjkhJJECLBMAqt5CPK0k1c8fczYVszMLF/9JpWIhaXRuPIqxh5CA8DsWZUBsfWvaFUTXtXqVS19JBYThUMLKXW20BIllSAMghJyqMmwvp5VxTooynO71iEhK2yElaFnKSfu5SO1HPlXbcUkgAZZzKCdJgHU91gb99Qp6PMjRtPufmapCQmz2q2W6hcc41w4uzkEqSSUxyk2PLSs64tbYCVIyqBN1AyQZkGdbmulf4fKpUCO0oHyUaB4lhUrUkFCSSCAVAWBibnS2+1VYMWY+qRYWpicGJyHMNH6rnXWkaEjzNaroYSrNeT3n6mp8X0SbyZ0KkXnKZiI2M2vXvR7A9WopBmb3HKKusxUcmjTqs2XATRDM4adyI47x8NqLLaQpWWFKOiQRoBz386zeDwWYOKJgJQojvII/MetLG4VXXuqV/Moz4G1O4akkvXI+zMcte13TEU+KtKVV7XDcKy6In/AJnC9ylj1CqzXER9ov8AGv8A3GtB0SX/AMywP+oPcKFBYvE5HXeyPjXqAdFHmKrt/iXf2j6lER+mPFV7LgITqCLad5P1qdQOZVkkTvkn3vU/EHCN5StIIICRIPlsZHlQzhRmVmzT3RHpVxm6USaVxwIkLUcoBGQiI1BVe01YdJmxAWnRd4nRQPaH186q+jbgSpZTJsn4gB/NyJo7jTspFgL/ADj8qRIz9QOHsJjT1VmHlQR3zNO6wAEf0zTzUDpIt+yOVNQL3CvQZtU/+JJVNr0ChY3A96egiRY+tRQUhxCOxS/vd9/NI/KhQq0Unok/vavAUxr7VwFKSbT8J/mJ/EK6BjE50ZP5kketc/YACknMNRzrf5gY/e1ZXEiQ5jh3/ZbvBmtcyRp7vuj+j3StLeHdYxHWIWUJbWMqyk5ABnQUAiVJSkEKy73g294D0+SCWnWVhClBCdFAogIT1wzpuEgSRm0ERBzVPGOEodAC5SsCyhqPEbishj+GuMGVJCkmwVcp8xz7j71pYbirpgG3R7O3SllYvhJgJcBbe3s8fdLfu9JpbCSypa1zmQkoIhClBpKlkyAEBH2gB00B1xuLAUc7q2wVTKWiAFEySVOKJCSTJMT3AUOeJvdWQVdnKJHibXGu5jwqvSQqJ1A/dqe+aSQAPN0qTWNZq0bqfFYyU5ElKUA2QmbzuSbk+JpYTipZu3CXEkQ4AJTBJ7Jj4p+9qAIEUK5hDtcVJw3Gll5p2AerVMWk878+Rpeim7V50exeIUuMriw4SouKStWiSZncGNa0mKwSoKXMwCgQUkASNCNJHrVfhunK1OBPV9kmJUsmEk3BGhkACdr0XjukKFEFxxM917nXSd7+dKdd7JjdljnOHEvdUghJzKjMTEJk3MHYVoeF9E8XiMK6GUpdKShRSFpEDMbpKiAd6oce6FYqQZSuw/1DKfOTW86KcUODxTLap6p9Ibt//RBBBI3+OJ/qrpHatHn6I426Od5eq5liWS2tSHBlWkkKSbEEazSr6We4dhXDnU0lRVqSDf2pVPS9yjo+9AYfpK24oILyApUgC4ggXhR7KoMAxzFX+HVmAI3A9xXBukHAeqdK2FDK6Mq20ycuYQoGBBRN428hU/8AD/imMwro6vDvLQuAtAbWAdgZiARsT50sRDLoizm9Vo+kGJUxiHkFP3yQY1CzmH+6sp0q4orIABCjYc73PyrrPTPgQfSHQO0kQobkfWJP7Fch6TYEpdaAOYGYnnYAe9Uo4R0otav+p/dzW9JvRXGOtK7SgpJIse1B2kKsQfSncVfU263ktdQMDnU3EcGGQFp+6YPfpfuqVxQ6xBOkH6U17AJg4cwfolwzF2GLXciPS1R4t9RkncGafw9wBDgIF8wvNrDl8t60T7CFJNgbHlyrL4YwFeJ+Qp7H5W2EBAkkrtBRXRYRiGDzcQP+79aG4jg1KddygmHXBp/UaK6Nx17AkA9Ykxf+YULxvEKRiXglRH2i5gx941A/iT/b91nn/b80xWHX1ZQpJGWVJkRb7w+vrQ7j5C1DKlXiBPrQzzqjMknxJq5w2CSolR51aSwh+HcQ6slQReBYbwfai+I8cOIUAUkEDUnlFqMw/D0kmwFtrULxPBhJBHf9KQS0ybK0Iz0JNqgOJvpTHXp2rVOcJbVqlA77/QVAvo4jmR3ggj3FAMbHzTzwublR+Sy4NObNwau3ejSvuuA+II9xNCO8DeT90K/CR9YNNbiYnbO+yQ/AYlm7D5a/RBrMkxTCgDep04RYMKSpPiDHrUSkxrTQQdlVc0jcJNi48RXSmDaNo029K5sgXHjXR2KyuKbN8/st/gX/ACeX3U/UybKj8RMetyPfyoZ/dKhfQpP17u+jG2M6VdoJIum5E85tEefOn4vs5EvoUnOPs1keG/LT2rLDSKO/hyWy57SSNuWvPwWT4hwSEkt3F5TuLfd5ju1Eb1l88bXrpD7BQYN+RH7tWc6T8NEdaLGYVG87+M/OtXB4wkhj9b2Kw+IcOAaZI9K3H4VCgkzFiBzivEp5Jk85/KvcLAKvwq+Xzr1siB2leAmtVYKcER8cAchr5TUyGQfgYUr+pwmPOMqfemtJgyOx/UrUeVzXjhQogFTj6tgLD3zH2FQpS4cxmfbBy2cGmliDttatchvNxLAgGPtJP+hUn1Cay/DEEPJGXL2tOXZrpvRDhCXceMTJIZbWUi0yoBMmN4UarSuHTN8Fejb+7O8fx+Srp3imRRSZsTSo5vo4l6XCbqKvZRA9hSqEuwrNnCoSOfjep0rjQVCk0luwJoCuRHX1hP4iYFCQw8kZT/iGgoDSJKiY2+AVpMTiV7e1ZbpJwcvoIKidwCTrBH1rhWYKTdKs6YcLKWFGPhJm8bA+e9qyjbstoULkAjU6pHtptzrS9I+lKHcH1akqGIgIctYlNirxN7d5rAMcQLciJEzH5GnZCa7igbIG2DzCu2sSTMAjmJqPhacPKw+txvt2UlIUmIGo1Jnv5VFhuINq0ME7KsfXQ0Zw1q7gI7JIIO15kfKonFsI28EeHJzikXg8Hw9t1pScW68sLTlSlrICQoEBRMwJiqjjzH/MvGNXFfOjuG9G3lEraSk5FgpBIk5Ta3kN6OxvBniVLfQEKUZIHM8u7zqqwsilzOkvStavfsAC7o3yDK1utrL/AODJ5e1XPDW5zeNHM8KRMRPPb86CwjyUFQIOpq62ZrxbUp0LozTke0iD5UFxxQygAc/pRgxCJsrblFVXEFTelDWS1YzAQ0qxfHTMZLC3xcvKtHwPiqHBE33B1/UVh1i58T86kYcyqCknKRoRUTYJj20NCnYbiksb7fqF0PFYbLdNwfb9KgUmKfwXHB1u9joR3/ka8cBkg6isSnNJa7cL1Eb2uAc06HZOCII76dicC2v4kJV4gfOpiiRTopecg2FzgHCiFR4vgLISpQTBAJEE7DlMVbpt30zHf5a/wq+VSrEmmPkc9ozG/YSoo2MecgA8PNSoWIB5fnoaseMYhp+FXTBUcpUo3VFhJJi3v3Vn8Ys5+yQohIlIssW1E2WO40sPjQdTpqdI/Ek3QfG3fXAPDTl5rnCN7w5+4ulYYlCkRMFKsoME2zDMNoNuU6VWcXbzMOD+n5Qa0Jx6VoAKEzzjXshIPoJtvNUuPH2bn4VfI1ILBI3J3Jf6hicJN9fRYlrDqBJtpF++oCrmv0n9Kt3G5SRE/wDmqpCVk9lA8Y+pr0oNrxxCdh0SeyjN3r+Hzm3vRK3D8KnQBPwMgQe4kZUx609vhZN3nMo5Tfyqy4fhsPnCWmi4o7rNhG97e1A6RrRZRRxPeaaEBwtv7ZEJyi5AMcjuLHStYcc4004Wy4kkRLaiFaDkRNOa4aEqC1GVdwgAf0jlHM1rujTAJWpM9XCRBjUaxbSc3qKzDiWyTgtWwcK6HCkP3u/osrwv+JGJaaQ2UZikRKknMbm576Vb9eDbm7af7RSq7nb2LLyntViTUD5qUVEsXpZRhRFNRrZmihXi6EqVjePdDGnyVgqbWdSmCD4g/Ssnif4drBs5mHhFdbUmoXGQaJsrmoTGCuM4nokpGpI+XrVcrBvNmUE+RPyNdrdwXKD3GqTiHCGV2UkoPh+xTOmvdB0dbLnGD6QuIPbF+aeyr8vlWt4X01JhOcLH8rgv+vvQPEuiB1QQR+9qzuK6PuA2E0LoYpB2e+xObiJG6OGYd+/qumsY/Bu/EFMKO4Ep9tPQVgOJICXnUghQC1AEaETYjuIqqD+IYsZjkRI/SpU8SSsyqEqOuseu1RDC6M9oUTSRvFiwe/8AKKQ4gDtZh3iPkfDnTHVajXv/AErxUEcxrb86aRr51ZSEFgOHlxRsVSohIGpOvkANTVlxHo+ttJLrfVJEdsqBEnS1/wB86O4S0Q2koUAq574zEqj0T6VseiOP64rZfGZtQhGa5SYNr7GPkaF8lLgy1z7gmIKHQlW8JP8A9SOY7+RrV44AhKhrofmPrVB0owTjbyisJEKKUlO6NUE9+tXbb2ZtKueU+sfSay8e3rNkHPRb3CZjkdGeWoUqdK9NNFemsxbKhxv+WrwPvUxobFmyU/zKHoDJ9h70SkTRn4Qgb8R99qDxzClXASsD7vwqHehex7jFR4ZkLV2jOXdUpcHcSBCxVyjC99Spwe2a1R09ClJhs2q5DOX4Dl7tU+m3lFD4lSsqwUG6VCQRFwecEVoncGkRlyn8Mk/6hJihXVITyEzOlCJadta7owRvSzA4M7FwBaYJv+WvfQjHDH1/0/OtY3jANyfDfz8KJwzTuJVDaJjuAA8dBNXxjJ3aALNdgcJELdyWcwvR1Au4qT3/AKVc4bCNIslJPfoPSrJnhzabrWV3A+zHZk83DaOcAxV6jDpbYfV1YbGQhvMDnV8QJ7V+Wgip6CWTWR3kkux0TOrC339VlULC09kCDp8q2fR7CKTh0ZhBIzEeOk98RWd4BwouKQIPVouo+Gg8T8q3KjToIg3UBVMZOXHLaGLZpVKVUqs0qVoZJnekQBUTd6kgVK60gulnpi0UwJNCpUijUZVen9XTeqFQVKcUg70xxkGxE1OlA2pAVy5VbvDBtaq/E8JB2HyrQkUxaaFSsTjeCH+WRWdx/RxB+6Un0rqDrE0E/hp1gimB5CAtXIMTwV1q6FSO63qNDQqMYoEBab+ntvXUcVwlKvhsazfFOCKAJKM3hTmy9qAx9iH6NY1kSXBZFu/KqxgfvSr/AIe0pLuUKAShQWIglSTNjuNBWCQVMuA3HMd3OtS1xBy5CUKUQO2CkSNs6TcQe8i2tDI3WwuYe1DdNlhT7iusmAgZJsk3vHM3obg2VTQ1BEgwSNOYmDYjWq7i7/xCUqUoypSRYmItzgTfvpcAxMKUjmJHiP0PtQTsJh05K1gZGtnAdsdFo0uqG4V42PqPypxxZ/kVP+mPWahSunTWQQOYXoteR9+ac3M5lRmiABokeO5O5r0uGo89RqVXZbKIaBEjFKG9I4tXOhM1eg13RjsXZz2ohWJO5qLrpnUQYvRPFWUENZI7KTmMbkzE7nWgVq1jc/OmdGBoElshcMx0RDSreNbHonxBllh0vKjOSAARMZYJjX0BrBOY5Cd/IXof/icnspqxFC8mwFQxc8RblJ9F0B/pQkWw7QBv21CVXgKM63yg2y+FNwLYeXmxTqjvlG/idvnWRwGLVuP341eYGVaeZqw6MjcrPEra6grv5rouGdaSkJRlCRoBTi8KzOHkRRjb5ohokq6tSqrGMPKlRKFOhNSpRUae+pAquXKYJpKTTA5Ts1dS5RKbpiUURTSmopdajTTo5GvQRSOXY1FLlEsEV5POpVCd6iJoSiCatIqBaKIFNWmhRIB1mdo8KEW2pOokd1Wq003LXWupZDjnR5t9MpOVe06edYPiXCXmTC0EpG4un1H6V2ZzDg7UOrBd1MZKWoHR2uGqcqISdNa7NieBsr+JpBPOBVdiOjbUdlI9BThiBzCX0J7VzNONebPxGO+4qww3SD+dHmn8jWoe4XlBGUAeFqpMTwTca91CWxSbhPjnmj+F3kU9PE2yPijxt86cMYg/eHqKpXeHOJ1QD6mhlBWmnhS/9Gw7FWf2pKN2q/XxFsarHzodzjaPuhSvaqYMVK3hidBRjCRjdKdxKZ21BFucYWdAE+5odTy16qJ+XpRTHDFHaKt8DwMnYn5elH+kzYJDnzSfEVRsYYq0E1c8O4dfmeQrR4To/pmsOVXOGwSU2AFCZHO20QhrR3qnwfCd1WHIVcsYdKRAEeVEBqpUtb0OgU6lRt86mQrnTgOVSBEeNDamk4ClTZpV1qaRaamFKlRoU/epE/WlSqFykrwilSqFyHcqOvaVQpSGteGlSqCpCemmGvaVAiCaBevIpUqhSmp1pKpUqhSh36EcFzSpVPJDzQq6p+JIANgK9pUTN1ztlWuCqrHIFrD0pUqsc0sIJhsToPSrPDIHIelKlQSoo1b4JAkWG1aRKQNBHhXlKhYoepUC1SqFKlRoAvUV7SpUspgUopp1pUq5SU6lSpVChf/Z


----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## The SC

Hey guys please make sure to see an image extension (.jpg, png...etc) in your links before posting them, since we can not see most of them and it makes the thread dull, You can also go back and get the same pictures with their extensions you have posted that are not showing to make it a worthwhile thread.


----------



## matmat26

http://media.dunyabulteni.net/250x190/2012/11/14/altay-tank.jpg


----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matmat26



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26

ben


----------



## matmat26




----------



## xenon54 out

matmat26 said:


>


Also made in Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## matmat26

Türk bayrağı .. red-white: Big_boss:


----------



## matmat26




----------



## matmat26




----------

